# Ölgekühlter High-End PC **UPDATE** Endlich... die finalen Fotos sind da :D [im ersten Post]



## fabianiosodon (4. Dezember 2013)

*Ölgekühlter High-End PC **UPDATE** Endlich... die finalen Fotos sind da :D [im ersten Post]*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich neu im Forum bin möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen: mein Name ist Fabian, bin 23 Jahre alt und bin von Beruf Bau- und Kunstschlosser.

Wie der Titel bereits sagt, bauen wir (mein Kollege Pstif und ich) einen Ölgekühlten PC. Dies ist zwar nichts neues, aber es hat auch nicht jeder^^
Ich habe mich bereits ein wenig im Forum umgesehen und bemerkt, dass sich einige schon gedanken über einen ölgekühlten PC gemacht haben, aber
noch keinen, der es umgesetzt hat. Deshalb hoffe ich es interessiert euch 

Wie auch immer...
Das Projekt ist schon seit ca. 3 Monaten am laufen und es hat sich auch schon viel getan. Jedoch durch 
Zeitmangel sind wir nie dazu gekommen einen Forumthread zu eröffnen.


Die Zeichnungen der Gundplatte und des Deckels wurden zuerst auf Inventor geplant und gezeichnet.
Nach ca. einem Monat waren die Zeichnungen fertig gestellt und wir konnten das erste Muster aus Karton 
"basteln". Nachdem dann die letzten Korrekturen abgeschlossen waren, wurde alles mit dem Wasserstrahlschneider ausschnitten.
Anschließend wurden die Bleche säuberlich entgratet, gereiningt und dann gebogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen hatten wir alle PC-Komponenten bestellt und nach einigen kleinen Hürden kamen sie dann auch bei uns an.

Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut:

Intel Core i7 4930k @3,4 ghz (Sockel 2011)
Asus Sabertooth X79
2x Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce OC Rev. 2
Avexir Core Series Gold 32 GB
Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 3 TB HDD
Phanteks PH - TC14PE CPU-Kühler
Seasonic M12II-850 Watt Netzteil

Und dann ging es ans zusammenbauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als dann alles zusammengebaut und installiert war, kam der "Tower" dran. Als Grundlage diente uns ein einfacher Glaskasten.
Da wir einen Kreislauf mit Radiator und Pumpe haben, wurden dort dann 2 Löcher für die Anschlüsse gebohrt. Als Pumpe verwenden
wir eine normale Teichpumpe mit 3500 l/h (bei Wasser).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um einen groben Eindruck zu bekommen, wie das Endresultat unseres PCs aussieht, haben wir ihm kurzerhand zusammengebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt werden dann alle Komponenten (bis auf die Festplatten) unter Öl laufen.

Da uns noch ein paar Sachen fehlen, kann ich euch das fertige System noch nicht präsentieren. Aber ich hoffe dass es in den nächsten Tagen wieder voran geht
Natürlich werde ich euch immer auf dem laufenden halten!

Hinterlasst uns bitte einige Feedbacks, wie euch unser Projekt gefällt  Falls ihr einige Fragen habt, werde ich sie euch so gut wie möglich beantworten!

[SIZE=+2]*Sponsored by* Aquatuning[/SIZE]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFB5ivUSCFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PS: Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht mehr geschrieben habe, aber ich bin kein großer Schreiber... Aber wer will, kann auch in unserem Facebookalbum reinschauen! Dort sind noch einige
Fotos drin, die ich hier nicht hochgeladen habe.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  



[size=+2]*UPDATE*[/size]

Endlich ist es soweit... die finalen Fotos sind online  Hat "etwas" länger gedauert als geplant... aber besser spät als nie 
Ich denk mal die meisten von euch haben eh schon den Artikel in der PCGH Zeitschrift gesehn. 
Jedenfalls hoffen wir euch gefällt das Endergebnis unseres Projekts und dass sich die Warterei gelohnt hat 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skygate (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Geil! Und ne tolle Idee!

Zwei Fragen:
Wie realisiert ihr einen gezielten Umschlag des heissen Öls im nahen Bereich der CPU und GPU?

Greetz, Skygate


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Was für ein Öl verwendet ihr ?

 Leitwert gemessen


----------



## Ion (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Interessant!

Aber wie kühlt man denn mit Öl?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Very nice , aber die Hardware ist doch dafür viel zu schade?
Wie sieht es aus , die Gigabytes sind schon "heiß". Das Öl erhitzt sich ja an einer stelle aber es bewegt sich ja nicht das bisschen Kühleres Öl um die Karte herum ist. ( do you know what i mean  )


----------



## Skygate (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Ion schrieb:


> Interessant!
> 
> Aber wie kühlt man denn mit Öl?


 
Öl nimmt sehr gut Wärme auf.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Dezember 2013)

Wow, echt klasse 

Schonmal dran gedacht solche Pc's zu verkaufen?


----------



## fabianiosodon (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Skygate schrieb:


> Geil! Und ne tolle Idee!
> 
> Zwei Fragen:
> Wie realisiert ihr einen gezielten Umschlag des heissen Öls im nahen Bereich der CPU und GPU?
> ...



was meinst du genau mit gezieltem umschlag?



True Monkey schrieb:


> Was für ein Öl verwendet ihr ?
> 
> Leitwert gemessen


 
wir verwenden medizinisches weissöl soll ja keine frittenbude werden^^



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Wow, echt klasse
> 
> Schonmal dran gedacht solche Pc's zu verkaufen?



wenns interesse gäbe wäre das keine schlechte idee^^


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

^^damit ist die Umwälzung an der CPU gemeint.

 Viel interressanter ist das Öl was du verwenden willst und dessen Spezifikation .....und daran denken der Leitwert endscheidet über funzt oder funzt nicht.
 ich habe da so meine Erfahrungen


----------



## Skygate (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



fabianiosodon schrieb:


> was meinst du genau mit gezieltem umschlag?



Quasi das, was SpotlightXFX auch meint: Das Öl wird halt am Kühlkörper/Heatspreader von CPU und GPU schnell sehr heiss und muss gezielt ausgetauscht (umgeschlagen) werden.


----------



## Offset (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich bin mal sehr gespannt wie da die temps aussehen werden, bzw. ob die Ölmenge für so eine "heiße" Hardware reicht.
p.s.:  Der Phanteks sieht total pompös( ) aus.


----------



## fabianiosodon (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Skygate schrieb:


> Quasi das, was SpotlightXFX auch meint: Das Öl wird halt am Kühlkörper/Heatspreader von CPU und GPU schnell sehr heiss und muss gezielt ausgetauscht (umgeschlagen) werden.


 
durch die grosse pumpe und die lüfter haben wir eine strömung durch die immer kühles öl nachkommt... ich glaube nicht dass das ein problem darstellen sollte^^


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> wir verwenden medizinisches weissöl soll ja keine frittenbude werden


 ok ...sagt mir aber nichts über den Leitwert 

das hier ist zb eins mit 0,0 MS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist übrigens auch weiß und vollkommen klar 

das haben wir aber benutzt um gleichzeitig das Öl auf -40° runterzukühlen da es auch noch bei -70° nicht zäh wird.


----------



## Skygate (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



fabianiosodon schrieb:


> durch die grosse pumpe und die lüfter haben wir eine strömung durch die immer kühles öl nachkommt... ich glaube nicht dass das ein problem darstellen sollte^^


 
Ähm; Glaubst Du, die Lüfter drehen sich im Öl noch?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

klaro , ganz langsam 
Wie währe es einen kleinen Radiator für's Öl zu nehmen ?


----------



## fabianiosodon (4. Dezember 2013)

Offset schrieb:


> Ich bin mal sehr gespannt wie da die temps aussehen werden, bzw. ob die Ölmenge für so eine "heiße" Hardware reicht.
> p.s.:  Der Phanteks sieht total pompös( ) aus.


 
auf die temps bin ich auch schon gespannt  insgesammt werden ca. 35 liter öl verwendet und 2 radiatoren! wir hoffen die wasserkühlungen mit unserem system zu schlagen^^



Skygate schrieb:


> Ähm; Glaubst Du, die Lüfter drehen sich im Öl noch?



unser öl ist nur etwas dickflüssiger wie wasser da sollte es noch funktionieren^^



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> klaro , ganz langsam
> Wie währe es einen kleinen Radiator für's Öl zu nehmen ?


 
wir haben 2 grosse + 6 230mm lüfter^^


----------



## heldarious (4. Dezember 2013)

Geiles Projekt 
Es gibt auch welche, die kühlen ihren PC auch mit Öl aber ohne Radiatoren. 
Hier zum Beispiel ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eub39NaC4rc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Offset (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Habt ihr schon geprüft ob eure "aquarien" dicht sind?


----------



## fabianiosodon (4. Dezember 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ok ...sagt mir aber nichts über den Leitwert
> 
> das hier ist zb eins mit 0,0 MS
> 
> ...


 
da wir das öl noch nicht haben kann ich dir das noch nicht sagen^^ aber ich werde dich auf dem laufenden halten wenns oke ist



Offset schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon geprüft ob eure "aquarien" dichr sind?


 
ja ist alles schon passiert bevor diese gebohrt wurden


----------



## Pixekgod (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

das öl wird doch mit der zeit anfangen zu stinken und die Hardware kann man danach wegwerfen


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

^^Warum sollte syntetisches Öl anfangen zu riechen 

 Und die Hardware kann man bei Bedarf in einem Ultraschallbad rückstandslos reinigen


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Habt ihr die Lüfter in dem Öl mal probelaufen lassen?

Ich hätte da lieber einen Turmkühler mit breiten Lamellen genommen (zbsp. ein Macho) und den Pumpenauslass auf den Kühler ausgerichtet.
Das gleiche Prinzip bei der Grafikkarte, ein anströmen vom Pumpenauslass mit kaltem Öl müsste schon ausreichen.

Warum schmeißt ihr eine beträchtliche Lärmquelle wie eine HDD nicht auch ins Öl?


----------



## Offset (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

.
@Fabian: Du triffst hier ja auf ziemlich viel Skepsis, aber lass dich nicht entmutigen und zieh die Sache durch. Bin sehr gespannt auf das Endergebnis


----------



## fabianiosodon (4. Dezember 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Habt ihr die Lüfter in dem Öl mal probelaufen lassen?
> 
> Ich hätte da lieber einen Turmkühler mit breiten Lamellen genommen (zbsp. ein Macho) und den Pumpenauslass auf den Kühler ausgerichtet.
> Das gleiche Prinzip bei der Grafikkarte, ein anströmen vom Pumpenauslass mit kaltem Öl müsste schon ausreichen.
> ...


 
wie gesagt wir haben das öl noch nicht bekommen deshalb nein^^ deine idee wäre auch nicht schlecht! werd ich mir auf den nächsten merken^^ weil wenn die hdd ins öl käme würde alles verkleben dann kannste sie weckwerfen^^



Offset schrieb:


> .
> @Fabian: Du triffst hier ja auf ziemlich viel Skepsis, aber lass dich nicht entmutigen und zieh die Sache durch. Bin sehr gespannt auf das Endergebnis


 
dankedanke ja kann mich fast nicht mehr wehren! aber lieber zu viel los als zu wenig


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich weiß das die HDD`s früher ein "Atemloch" mit Filter hatten, aber das wurde doch schon seit langem durch eine Metallmembrane ersetzt oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Skygate (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Macht vorsichtshalber mal einen Versuch, wie schnell die Lüfter im Öl drehen können. Ansonsten ist Abductee's Idee mit Towerkühler und Direktanströmung das Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Der Lesekopf funzt nicht in Öl ...deswegen-



> Der Schreib-/Lesekopf (Magnetkopf) des Schreibfingers, im Prinzip ein winziger Elektromagnet, magnetisiert winzige Bereiche der Scheibenoberfläche unterschiedlich und schreibt somit die Daten auf die Festplatte. Aufgrund eines Luftpolsters, das durch die Reibung der Luft an der rotierenden Scheibenoberfläche erzeugt wird, schweben die Schreib-/Leseköpfe . Die Schwebehöhe lag 2000 im Bereich von etwa 20 nm. Aufgrund dieser geringen Distanz darf die Luft innerhalb des Festplattengehäuses keinerlei Verunreinigungen enthalten. Bei neueren Festplatten mit Perpendicular-Recording-Technik schrumpft dieser Abstand auf 5 bis 6 nm. Aktuell angekündigte Platten (2011) mit 1 TByte/Scheibe erlauben noch Flughöhen von maximal 3 nm, damit das Signal durch Abstandsverluste nicht zu stark geschwächt wird. Die Herstellung von Festplatten erfolgt deshalb wie die von Halbleitern in Reinräumen. Der Bodeneffekt ist in diesem Zusammenhang sehr nützlich zur Einhaltung der richtigen Flughöhe des Schreib-/Lesekopfes über der rotierenden Scheibe.


 
 Kurzum ...habe ich schon getestet und es funzt nicht im Öl


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Also hattest du Öl im Inneren des Festplattengehäuses?


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

jepp ...zwar nicht sofort aber nach ein paar Minuten bzw ich nehme mal an das war der Grund warum sie nicht mehr lief


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

David Peters - Öl-PC gab es schon aber, ein Radiator ist Wichtig, da sich das Öl sehr schlecht selbst abkühlt. 
HDDs, SSD und das Netzteil dürfen das Öl nicht abbekommen.
Lüfter funktionieren im Ölbad ohne Probleme wenn die Viskosität sehr gering ist. Vollsynthetischen Säure-/Lösungsmittelfreie Öle funktionieren auch sehr gut.

Eine Ehein 1048 kann man für die Förderung des Kühlkreislaufs zum Radiator nutzen.


----------



## Pstif (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Hallo Leute!

Ich melde mich hier jetzt auch mal zum Thema bin der zweite im Bundel.

Kurz zu True Monkey. Das Öl das du hier zeigst ist zu Dickflüssig, wir nemen ein viel dünnflüssigeres.

Zu Abductee. Warum haben wir den Phanteks genommen? Einfach so schaut geil aus. Ob breite Lamellen sinn machen Bezweifle ich.

Dann war noch die Frage wegen der Lüftersteuerung. Die wird im Öl ausgeschalten und die Lüfter drehen auf 100%. Warum die nicht kaputt gehen? Die sind perfekt gekühlt. Da raucht nichts ab.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Stefan

Edit: 





> Eine Ehein 1048 kann man für die Förderung des Kühlkreislaufs zum Radiator nutzen.


 Die würde es tun war uns aber zu schwach da wir auch die befürchtung hatten das wir im Aquarium zu wenig Stömung haben.

Und kurz noch um es richtig zu stellen das Netzteil kann im Öl sein das ist kein Problem.


----------



## jamie (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Hänge mich mal dran. Finde Öl-Pcs sehr interessant.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

hi stefan 


De viskusität ist abhängig von der Temperatur und das von mir gezeigte verändert diese nicht unter Kälte ...das ist die Besonderheit dieses Öls.
Ok ...wir hatten das ausgewählt da angedacht war das öl auf -40 ° runterzukühlen und das war das einzigste was dann noch funzte 

unsere alternative war diese ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber du kannst dir ja mal das anschauen ...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/121860-test-taugt-ol-als-isolierung.html

da ist es zum Einsatz gekommen


----------



## Oozy (4. Dezember 2013)

Uiii, ich bleib mal dran. Gab es zwar schon, dennoch ist es eine ziemliche Rarität hier im Forum. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Offset (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Wäre Silikonöl nicht unabhängig zur Temperatur? Im Modellbau ists halt so


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Pstif schrieb:


> Zu Abductee. Warum haben wir den Phanteks genommen? Einfach so schaut geil aus. Ob breite Lamellen sinn machen Bezweifle ich.



Bedenke das selbst Wasser um einiges schwerer zu Transportieren ist als Luft.
Wenn du enge Lamellen hast, wirst du das Öl um einiges schwerer durchgepresst bekommen als Luft.
Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen das der Lüfter stehen bleibt sobald er nahe genug an den Kühler rankommt.


----------



## Pstif (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

true Monkey. Hast recht das stimmpt. Aber da uns nicht werte unter 15°C intressieren bleiben wir beim Medizinischem Weissöl. Da dieses keine Zusätze hat und nicht so agressiv ist.

Offset Ja silikonöl würde funktioniern, wenn das Aquarium nicht mit Silikon verklebt ist. Nur ein anders Problem hast du das man das nicht leicht in Großen Mengen bekommt.

Abductee Du must aber auch bedenken das beim Macho eine Lamelle Länger ist. Wie soll ich das erklären Eine Lamelle hat mehr Fläche und auf das kommt es auch an.


----------



## MaxRink (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Pstif schrieb:


> true Monkey. Hast recht das stimmpt. Aber da uns nicht werte unter 15°C intressieren bleiben wir beim Medizinischem Weissöl. Da dieses keine Zusätze hat und nicht so agressiv ist.
> 
> Offset Ja silikonöl würde funktioniern, wenn das Aquarium nicht mit Silikon verklebt ist. Nur ein anders Problem hast du das man das nicht leicht in Großen Mengen bekommt.
> 
> Abductee Du must aber auch bedenken das beim Macho eine Lamelle Länger ist. Wie soll ich das erklären Eine Lamelle hat mehr Fläche und auf das kommt es auch an.


Silikonöl hab ich hier 2 50L-Kanister rumstehen. Ist halt ziemlich teuer. Damit lohnt sich eher eine WaKü, die über einen Svep Plattenwäretauscher auf rund -40°C Kühlmitteltemperatur gebracht wird.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

@Pstif

 Dann mess aber unbedingt den Leitwert des medizinischen Weißöls 

Ist der zu hoch geht die Sache in die Hose


----------



## KnackRackBistro (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Wow, geiles Projekt 
Hast definitiv ein Abo von mir!


----------



## Superwip (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ein sehr interessantes Projekt!

Einige Anmerkungen/Fragen dazu:

-Wie werden die Anschlüsse herausgeführt?
Im Idealfall sollten die Anschlüsse und überhaupt der gesamte Öltank hermetisch versiegelt und abgedichtet werden.  Sonst kriecht das Öl heraus und das Gesamte Gehäuse und seine Umgebung wird von einem dünnen, klebrigen Ölfilm überzogen der Staub magisch anzieht. Das Öl kann sogar im inneren von Kabeln durchkriechen/sickern

-Die Pumpe sollte auch versenkt werden (falls das nicht sowieso geplant ist).

-Das Öl (und eventuell den CPU) über einen sekundären Wasserkreislauf zu kühlen könnte aufgrund der besseren Wärmeleiteigenschaften und Wärmekapazität sein. Ein normaler 120mm Radiator mit Lüfter  könnte als Öl-Wasser Wärmetauscher genutzt werden. Für so eine Lösung ist es aber wohl zu spät.



> Leitwert



So gut wie jedes _Öl_ (das nicht stark verschmutz ist) sollte einen ausreichend hohen spezifischen Widerstand bzw. schlechten Leitwert haben. Messen ist unnötig.

Alles unter 1µS/m sollte bequem ausreichen, selbst "schlechte" Öle sollten weniger als ein Zehntel davon haben.



> Warum schmeißt ihr eine beträchtliche Lärmquelle wie eine HDD nicht auch ins Öl?



Die allermeisten HDDs sind nicht dicht.

Es gibt allerdings einzelne Spezial-HDDs die dicht sind, etwa die neuen Helium-HDDs von WD/HGST aus der Ultrastar-Serie. Allerdings sind sie wohl noch nicht im Einzelhandel erhältlich.


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> So gut wie jedes _Öl_ (das nicht stark verschmutz ist) sollte einen ausreichend hohen spezifischen Widerstand bzw. schlechten Leitwert haben. Messen ist unnötig.
> 
> Alles unter 1µS/m sollte bequem ausreichen, selbst "schlechte" Öle sollten weniger als ein Zehntel davon haben.


 
 hmm .....bei meiner suche nach einem geeigneten öl bin ich ich aber gerade auf öle aus dem Pharmabereich gestoßen die eine Emulsion mit wasser aufzeigten (gewollt) die dann einen Leitwert deutlich über 1µS hatten


----------



## Superwip (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Eine Emulsion sieht aber in der Regel auch auf den ersten Blick aus wie eine (milchig) und ein _Weißöl_ ist in der Regel auch im Pharmabereich ein reines Paraffinöl.

Es gibt schon spezielle Stoffe bei denen man auf die Leitfähigkeit achten sollte, etwa Alkohol, aber Substanzen die ich als "Öl" bezeichnen würde gehören nicht dazu.


----------



## XE85 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

@fabianiosodon

Bitte keine Doppel- und Mehrfachposts, wir haben eine Bearbeiten Funktion!


----------



## fabianiosodon (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



XE85 schrieb:


> @fabianiosodon
> 
> Bitte keine Doppel- und Mehrfachposts, wir haben eine Bearbeiten Funktion!


 
tut mir leid bin noch nicht so vertraut mit dem
forum! wird nicht wieder vorkommen


----------



## Pstif (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> -Wie werden die Anschlüsse herausgeführt?
> Im Idealfall sollten die Anschlüsse und überhaupt der gesamte Öltank hermetisch versiegelt und abgedichtet werden. Sonst kriecht das Öl heraus und das Gesamte Gehäuse und seine Umgebung wird von einem dünnen, klebrigen Ölfilm überzogen der Staub magisch anzieht. Das Öl kann sogar im inneren von Kabeln durchkriechen/sickern



Es sind Spezielle Tankanschlüsse sieht man auf einen von den Fotos. Die werden noch mit Silikon verklebt um sicher zu gehen. Die Kabel werden alle Über den Öl getrennt(steckverbinung).



> -Die Pumpe sollte auch versenkt werden (falls das nicht sowieso geplant ist).



Die Pumpe wird ausserhalb des Aquariums aufgebaut, da wir sie nicht sehen wollen.



> -Das Öl (und eventuell den CPU) über einen sekundären Wasserkreislauf zu kühlen könnte aufgrund der besseren Wärmeleiteigenschaften und Wärmekapazität sein. Ein normaler 120mm Radiator mit Lüfter könnte als Öl-Wasser Wärmetauscher genutzt werden. Für so eine Lösung ist es aber wohl zu spät.



Das verstehe ich nicht wie du das meinst. Wird die CPU jetzt mit wasser gekühlt oder das Öl mit Wasser?

Grüße Stefan


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

hier ein wärmetauscher: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Radiator HXP-193 Plate Heat Exchanger Koolance Radiator HXP-193 Plate Heat Exchanger 35203

da könnte man das öl durch den einen kreislauf fliessen lassen, und durch den anderen fliesst wasser, was durch einen radiator gekühlt wird. ob die ergebnisse soviel besser sind, als wenn man das öl direkt durch einen normalen radiator kühlt, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.

denke mal, so in etwa ist das gemeint


----------



## MaxRink (5. Dezember 2013)

Für Öl sind Plattenwärmetauscher von SWEP allerdings besser.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



MaxRink schrieb:


> Für Öl sind Plattenwärmetauscher von SWEP allerdings besser.


 
war spontan der erste, den ich gefunden habe


----------



## Superwip (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Es sind Spezielle Tankanschlüsse sieht man auf einen von den Fotos. Die werden noch mit Silikon verklebt um sicher zu gehen. Die Kabel werden alle Über den Öl getrennt(steckverbinung).



Interessant; die Abdichtung des gesamten Gehäuses (auch nach oben!) darf jedenfalls nicht vernachlässigt werden.



> Die Pumpe wird ausserhalb des Aquariums aufgebaut, da wir sie nicht sehen wollen.



Eine Lagerung der Pumpe im Öl hätte natürlich den Vorteil das man so auch diese Lärmquelle elegant weitgehend eliminieren könnte.



> Das verstehe ich nicht wie du das meinst. Wird die CPU jetzt mit wasser gekühlt oder das Öl mit Wasser?



Zunächst das Öl mit Wasser über einen wie auch immer gearteten Wärmetauscher (ich schlage vor: einen normalen 120mm Radiator der im Öl versenkt wird). Zusätzlich könnte man noch den CPU direkt mit Wasser kühlen.

Wasser ist ein effektiveres Kühlmittel und vor allem Wärmetransportmedium als Öl und kann auch leichter gepumpt werden. Damit kommt man mit einem weit geringeren Durchfluss und einer kleineren/schwächeren Pumpe bei gleicher Kühlleistung aus, der CPU kann gegebenenfalls ohne großen Zusatzaufwand (wenn man schon einen Sekundärkreislauf mit Wasser einsetzt) noch etwas effektiver gekühlt werden (CPU Wasserkühler sind auch billiger als gute Luftkühler).

Ob ein sekundärer Wasserkreislauf sinnvoll ist und welcher Aufbau am besten ist hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, vor allem von der gesamten Abwärme/Leistung des Systems und von der Größe und dem Aufbau der Radiatoren.



> da könnte man das öl durch den einen kreislauf fliessen lassen, und durch den anderen fliesst wasser, was durch einen radiator gekühlt wird. ob die ergebnisse soviel besser sind, als wenn man das öl direkt durch einen normalen radiator kühlt, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen



Ich behaupte das ein Plattenwärmetauscher gegenüber einem offenen Wärmetauscher/Radiator keine wesentlichen Vorteile hat, mit einem Radiator erspart man sich aber gegenüber der Radiatorlösung die Ölumwälzpumpe und hält den Aufbau einfacher.


----------



## Pstif (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Interessant; die Abdichtung des gesamten Gehäuses (auch nach oben!) darf jedenfalls nicht vernachlässigt werden.



Nach oben kommt der Deckel drauf, im Deckel ist nur so ein Großes Loch das die Kabel platz haben. Dadurch wird die Luft nicht viel Zirkulieren und es wird auch nicht viel Öl verdampfen.



> Eine Lagerung der Pumpe im Öl hätte natürlich den Vorteil das man so  auch diese Lärmquelle elegant weitgehend eliminieren könnte.



Das wäre ein Kriterium würde auch funktioniern. Werden wir nochmal in betracht ziehen.



> Zunächst das Öl mit Wasser über einen wie auch immer gearteten  Wärmetauscher (ich schlage vor: einen normalen 120mm Radiator der im Öl  versenkt wird). Zusätzlich könnte man noch den CPU direkt mit Wasser  kühlen.
> 
> Wasser ist ein effektiveres Kühlmittel und vor allem  Wärmetransportmedium als Öl und kann auch leichter gepumpt werden. Damit  kommt man mit einem weit geringeren Durchfluss und einer  kleineren/schwächeren Pumpe bei gleicher Kühlleistung aus, der CPU kann  gegebenenfalls ohne großen Zusatzaufwand (wenn man schon einen  Sekundärkreislauf mit Wasser einsetzt) noch etwas effektiver gekühlt  werden (CPU Wasserkühler sind auch billiger als gute Luftkühler).
> 
> Ob ein sekundärer Wasserkreislauf sinnvoll ist und welcher Aufbau am  besten ist hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, vor allem von der gesamten  Abwärme/Leistung des Systems und von der Größe und dem Aufbau der  Radiatoren.



Das ist eine intressante Lösung könnten ich mit einen weiteren Aquarium testen. Ich denke mir jetzt aber das die Tempraturen höher sein werden. Ich überleg es mir, vl teste ich es.


----------



## type_o (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Was mich mehr interessieren würde: Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter? Wird dadurch ein 'Strom' im Kreislauf erzeugt, oder bleiben diese wegen der Trägheit des Öl's stehen?


----------



## DasRegal (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Sehr schönes Projekt.
Aber bitte bitte bitte informiert euch sehr sorgfältig.
Scratch Build The Mineral Oil PC - 3/24/2011 - More leaks  - Page 34 - bit-tech.net Forums
Hier ist ein Buildlog indem jemand mal versucht hat einen High-End Gamer PC mit Öl zu kühlen und hat nach einem Jahr nur Ärger aufgegeben. Ihr müsst sämtliche Kühler aufkleben (am besten mit Artic Silver Epoxy), da Wärmeleitpaste von Öl zersetzt wird. Nach einem Jahr hatte das Öl auch Kabel stark angegriffen wieauch den Kleber des Aquariums. 

Außerdem glaube ich Ihr werdet massive Temperaturprobleme haben. Wahrscheinlich kennt ihr den "Hardcore PC Reactor". Das ist der einzige Öl gekühlte PC den man mal so kaufen konnte.
Hier werden wird Öl durch CPU, Chipsatz und Grafikkarten Wasserkühler gepumpt um diese ausreichend zu kühlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil wenn du nicht aufpasst kann dir...
A) der ganze PC auslaufen und dann läuft das Öl in jede Ritze...tropft durch die Decke und alles. Das wäre eine Katastrophe, denn im Gegensatz zu Wasser geht das Öl nicht alleine weg  
B) Ich will nicht wissen, was passiert wenn es zu einem 230V Funkenschlag in einem Becken voller Paraffinöl, oder welches Öl ihr nun immer benutzt, kommt.

Hier mal zwei Bilder von HD5870 Kühlern des gleichen Herstellers nach einem Monat in dem Öl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coco1811 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Sehr, sehr interessantes Projekt. Mein Ex-Schwager hatte sich damals auch mal einen Rechner gebaut, den er komplett in Öl tauchen wollte. Das eigentliche Gehäuse war, soweit ich mich erinnern kann aus dünnwandigem Stahl und nicht wie bei dir aus Glas. Er wollte damit erreichen einen unhörbaren Rechner zu bauen. Ich habe das Projekt damals nicht genau mitverfolgt, allerdings scheint die CPU überhitzt zu sein und somit hat er dann das ganze Vorhaben eingetütet.
Dir wünsche ich damit ein gutes Gelingen!!


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

@ TE

hier mal zwei Pics zu dem wo das Öl was ich empfohlen habe normalerweise im Einsatz ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ersteres ist ein Amoniakverdichter wo das Öl im Kurbelgehäuse ist und zweiteres die dazugehörige Pumpe 
Im Verdichter sitzt zudem eine Heißschlange samt Verkabelung und diese werden vom Öl nicht angegriffen.

Aber wie schon per PN erwähnt 
Der fokus lag bei uns mehr auf die Kälteeigenschaften des Öls und nicht auf dem Dauereinsatz


----------



## MaxRink (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

An Silikonöl führt IMHO nichts vorbei. Temperaturbeständig, keine Oberflächenspannung, sehr dünnflüssig und vor allem NICHT korrosiv. Plastik wird auch nicht angegriffen. 
*Silikonöle*
Ich hab beruflich viel mit Kältetechnik, speziell lyophilisation zu tun.


----------



## jamie (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Greetz zur Main.


----------



## Verox (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

und wo ist das Öl ?


----------



## Brzeczek (5. Dezember 2013)

Noch so ein Öl PC... Kennt ihr noch den Typen der es glaube ich mit Raps Öl versucht hat, den seine Kiste abgefackelt ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Superwip schrieb:


> -Das Öl (und eventuell den CPU) über einen sekundären Wasserkreislauf zu kühlen könnte aufgrund der besseren Wärmeleiteigenschaften und Wärmekapazität sein. Ein normaler 120mm Radiator mit Lüfter  könnte als Öl-Wasser Wärmetauscher genutzt werden. Für so eine Lösung ist es aber wohl zu spät.



Ein Wasserkreislauf wäre unnötiger Aufwand. Noch nachträglich realisierbar und wesentlich sinnvoller, wäre ein reiner, halboffener Ölkreislauf. Das heißt mit "Wasser"kühlern auf den Hauptwäremproduzenten, so dass diese gezielt gekühlt werden können. Am Ausgang des letzten Kühlers kommt einfach nichts und das Öl fließt durch das Gehäuse zurück und kühlt alle kleineren Verbraucher, bevor es in den Radiator wandert.
Vorteil: Man hat keine Probleme mit der Umwälzung im Gehäuse, man spart sich die Lüfter, die ggf. vorzeitig verschleißen und man kommt mit einer viel kleineren (und leiseren!) Pumpe aus (wofür den ganzen Aufwand, wenn nicht für Ultra-Silent??). Im Gegensatz zu zwei Kreislaufen braucht man aber auch nur eine Pumpe und man kann (again: silent!) sehr günstig große Radiatoren bekommen - ohne Wasser sind diverse Alu- oder Stahlmodelle aus KFZ- und Heizungstechnik bedenkenlos einsetzbar.





DasRegal schrieb:


> Ihr müsst sämtliche Kühler aufkleben (am besten mit Artic Silver Epoxy), da Wärmeleitpaste von Öl zersetzt wird. Nach einem Jahr hatte das Öl auch Kabel stark angegriffen wieauch den Kleber des Aquariums.



Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel sollte sich vom Öl nicht lösen lassen 



> B) Ich will nicht wissen, was passiert wenn es zu einem 230V Funkenschlag in einem Becken voller Paraffinöl, oder welches Öl ihr nun immer benutzt, kommt.



/sign.
Das ist auch, was mich letztlich dazu gebracht hat, diesen Weg zum Fanless-System nicht weiter zu verfolgen. Entweder das Öl ist aggressiv und begrenzt haltbar (Pflanzenöle) oder es ist leicht brennbar und sondert ggf. sogar gesundheitsschädliche Dämpfe ab (Mineralöle bei 40 °C - oder auch mal 60+ °C, wenn die Kühlung unbemerkt versagt), oder es ist arg teuer (einige Silikonöle)


----------



## DentoN (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

schade um die schönen komponenten..


----------



## True Monkey (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Das ist auch, was mich letztlich dazu gebracht hat, diesen Weg zum Fanless-System nicht weiter zu verfolgen. Entweder das Öl ist aggressiv und begrenzt haltbar (Pflanzenöle) oder es ist leicht brennbar und sondert ggf. sogar gesundheitsschädliche Dämpfe ab (Mineralöle bei 40 °C - oder auch mal 60+ °C, wenn die Kühlung unbemerkt versagt), oder es ist arg teuer (einige Silikonöle)


 Das hatte ja einen grund das ich ihm dieses nahegelegt hatte 

http://www.nuovarafi.it/public/downloads/tazzetti/FUCHS/Produktinformation%20-%20product%20information/RENISO%20S-SP_d.pdf

Vllt erahnt ja der eine oder andere warum.

 ..... und zu den kosten
 Da muss ich dir leider recht geben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Also wenn ich den Dampdruck richtig deute, dann dürften diese Öle bei PC-Temperaturen schon deutlich ausgasen.


----------



## Superwip (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Nach oben kommt der Deckel drauf, im Deckel ist nur so ein Großes Loch das die Kabel platz haben. Dadurch wird die Luft nicht viel Zirkulieren und es wird auch nicht viel Öl verdampfen.



Es geht hier nicht um das Zirkulieren von Luft oder das verdampfen von Öl sondern um das Kriechen... Das Öl sickert praktisch mit der Zeit Wände hoch und durch das innere von Kabeln.

Der gesamte Ölkreislauf sollte hermetisch abgedichtet werden, auch oben!



> Hier ist ein Buildlog indem jemand mal versucht hat einen High-End Gamer PC mit Öl zu kühlen und hat nach einem Jahr nur Ärger aufgegeben. Ihr müsst sämtliche Kühler aufkleben (am besten mit Artic Silver Epoxy), da Wärmeleitpaste von Öl zersetzt wird. Nach einem Jahr hatte das Öl auch Kabel stark angegriffen wieauch den Kleber des Aquariums.



Sowohl PVC das üblicherweise für Kabelisolierungen genutzt wird als auch Silikondichtmasse sollten gut beständig, auch langzeit beständig gegenüber Alkanen sein.

Ich hab diesen Thread nur überflogen aber dort wird wohl eine Art Motoröl eingesetzt, diese enthält ein buntes Gemisch an teils recht agressiven Kohlenwasserstoffen, da wundert mich nichts.

Das eine Auflösung der WLP ein Problem sein *kann* ist sicher richtig, allerdings ist das kein unlösbares Problem. Mit Flüssigmetallpaste sollte man, wie schon angesprochen, keine Probleme haben, mit gewöhnlicher WLP *könnte* man Probleme bekommen, man sollte in diesem Fall den ersten Betriebswochen/Monaten auf eine Erhöhung der Temperatur achten und gegensteuern. Gewöhnliche WLP basiert auf einem Fett/Gel, meist auf Silikonbasis, und Zuschlagsstoffen aus Keramik- oder Metall (Silber/Kupfer) Staub. Das Öl wird das Trägerfett mit der Zeit auflösen und ersetzen. Solange die Zuschlagsstoffe dadurch nicht verschwinden sollte sich die Kühlwirkung aber nicht oder zumindest nicht stark verschlechtern.



> Außerdem glaube ich Ihr werdet massive Temperaturprobleme haben.



Öl ist ein sehr viel besseres Kühlmittel als Luft wenn man es ausreichend umwälzen kann was ja nicht so schwer ist. Bei gleich dimensionierten Kühlern kann man eine bessere Kühlleistung erzielen- und das praktisch lautlos.



> Hardcore PC Reactor



Ich hab nie irgendeine Angabe dazu gefunden aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dort ein Öl genutzt wurde...



> B) Ich will nicht wissen, was passiert wenn es zu einem 230V Funkenschlag in einem Becken voller Paraffinöl, oder welches Öl ihr nun immer benutzt, kommt.



1) Das wird nicht passieren. Das Öl isoliert besser als Luft.

2) Falls doch löscht das Öl den Funken sehr schnell. Geringste Mengen des Öls könnten durch die hohe Temperatur des Lichtbogens unter Bildung von Kohlenstoffpartikeln, Wasserstoff und kurzkettigen Kohlenwasserstoffen zersetzt werden.



> An Silikonöl führt IMHO nichts vorbei. Temperaturbeständig, keine Oberflächenspannung, sehr dünnflüssig und vor allem NICHT korrosiv. Plastik wird auch nicht angegriffen.



Keine Oberflächenspannung. Das ist der große Nachteil von Silikonölen neben dem Preis denn das führt zu einem Kriechverhalten das andere Öle noch klar übertrifft. Beim Einsatz von Silikonöl muss der gesamte PC hermetisch abgedichtet sein.

Alkanöl/Paraffinöl ist auch sehr temperaturbeständig. Mehr als 200°C sollte es locker dauerhaft ohne jede Zersetzung aushalten, das reicht bei weitem. Korrossiver als Silikonöl ist es im großen und ganzen auch nicht.

Der größte Vorteil von Silikonöl ist das es nur schlecht brennbar ist. Allerdings: es ist am Ende doch brennbar und der Vorteil ist  mit etwa 15€/l teuer erkauft.

Noch besser sind synthetische Flour-Kohlenstoffverbindungen die praktisch überhaupt nicht brennbar sind und auch bessere mechanische und thermische Eigenschaften haben. Leider sind sie noch teurer.



> Ein Wasserkreislauf wäre unnötiger Aufwand. Noch nachträglich realisierbar und wesentlich sinnvoller, wäre ein reiner, halboffener Ölkreislauf. Das heißt mit "Wasser"kühlern auf den Hauptwäremproduzenten, so dass diese gezielt gekühlt werden können. Am Ausgang des letzten Kühlers kommt einfach nichts und das Öl fließt durch das Gehäuse zurück und kühlt alle kleineren Verbraucher, bevor es in den Radiator wandert.
> Vorteil: Man hat keine Probleme mit der Umwälzung im Gehäuse, man spart sich die Lüfter, die ggf. vorzeitig verschleißen und man kommt mit einer viel kleineren (und leiseren!) Pumpe aus (wofür den ganzen Aufwand, wenn nicht für Ultra-Silent??). Im Gegensatz zu zwei Kreislaufen braucht man aber auch nur eine Pumpe und man kann (again: silent!) sehr günstig große Radiatoren bekommen - ohne Wasser sind diverse Alu- oder Stahlmodelle aus KFZ- und Heizungstechnik bedenkenlos einsetzbar.



Ein Wasserkreislauf ist dann ein unnötiger Aufwand wenn es einem -wie bekanntlich dir- vor allem darum geht das System möglichst leise/lautlos zu machen.

Wenn man auch/eher daran interessiert ist das System möglichst kühl zu halten und einem ein paar K weniger einen Mehraufwand wert sind bietet der Wasser-Sekundärkreislauf Vorteile. In dem Zusammenhang kann man auch noch erwähnen das man den Wasserkreislauf so mit Temperaturen unter der Raumtemperatur betreiben kann ohne Kondenswasserprobleme zu bekommen.



> Lüfter, die ggf. vorzeitig verschleißen



Das ist auch ein Problem, über das ich schon öfter nachgedacht habe... Einerseits *könnte* es (je nach Aufbau und Steuerung des Motors) passieren das im Lüfter durch die zwangsweise geringere Drehzahl höhere Ströme fließen und er vorzeitig stirbt allerdings wird der Lüfter durch das Öl auch selbst besser gekühlt. Leider gibt es bei den allermeisten Lüftern keine genauen Datenblätter der Motoren.

Ich hab aber noch nie von vorzeitigem Lüfterverschleiß in einem Öl-PC gehört.



> /sign.
> Das ist auch, was mich letztlich dazu gebracht hat, diesen Weg zum Fanless-System nicht weiter zu verfolgen. Entweder das Öl ist aggressiv und begrenzt haltbar (Pflanzenöle) oder es ist leicht brennbar und sondert ggf. sogar gesundheitsschädliche Dämpfe ab (Mineralöle bei 40 °C - oder auch mal 60+ °C, wenn die Kühlung unbemerkt versagt), oder es ist arg teuer (einige Silikonöle)



Paraffinöl gibt keine gesundheitsschädlichen Dämpfe ab aber die Brandgefahr ist sicher nicht zu unterschätzen. Wobei man hier natürlich immer feststellen muss das ein Öl-PC kaum eine Brandursache sein wird aber er kann den Unterschied zwischen einem kleinen Zimmerbrand und einem abgebrannten Haus ausmachen.



> Also wenn ich den Dampdruck richtig deute, dann dürften diese Öle bei PC-Temperaturen schon deutlich ausgasen.



Alle Kurven für den Dampfdruck in dem Datenblatt beschreiben nicht etwa das Öl sondern eine Mischung des Öls mit einem gewissen Anteil an Kältemittel. Kein Wunder, das das einen hohen Dampfdruck hat.


----------



## Pstif (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

So leute.

Heute gehen wir nochmal zu unseren Öllieferanten und werden da nochmal genau nachhacken. Das letzte mal als wird dort gefragt haben hat es zu uns geheißen das es keine Problem geben werde. Wir werden nochmal genau diese punkte aufwerfen und euch dann berrichten und wir werden bevor der Pc ins Öl kommt diverse Sachen testen

Hermetisch abdichten werden wir den Ölkreislauf warscheinlich jetzt doch, es wird nur mehr ein 2mm Loch für den Über und Unterdruck belassen.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Superwip schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um das Zirkulieren von Luft oder das verdampfen von Öl sondern um das Kriechen... Das Öl sickert praktisch mit der Zeit Wände hoch und durch das innere von Kabeln.



"Wände hochkriechen" kann nur Helium2 in nenneswertem Maße und das Kriechen in den Kabeln wurde hier berücksichtigt, denn alle Verbindungen sollen über Steckkontakte geführt werden. Wenn man die (insbesondere die Lötstellen auf der Rückseite der Kontakte nicht super eng ausführt, reicht die freie Strecke blankes Metal, um weiteres Kriechen zu unterbinden.



> Wenn man auch/eher daran interessiert ist das System möglichst kühl zu halten und einem ein paar K weniger einen Mehraufwand wert sind bietet der Wasser-Sekundärkreislauf Vorteile.



Möglich, würde ich aber nicht drauf wetten. Man erhält durch die geringere Viskosität einen etwas besseren Wärmeübergang Kühlmedium->Radiator (welcher aber in der Praxis nur selten limitierend ist), hat aber durch den zusätzliche Wärmeübergang Öl->Wasser erstmal eine größere Differenz. Was in der Praxis schwerer wiegt, müsste man mal austesten.
Wenn nicht der Platz, sondern das Geld limitiert, sollte die eingesparte Pumpe und die Möglichkeit, billige Alu-Radiatoren bedenkenlos nutzen zu können, aber auch bei aktivem Betrieb die direkte Ölkühlung zur besseren Lösung machen.



> In dem Zusammenhang kann man auch noch erwähnen das man den Wasserkreislauf so mit Temperaturen unter der Raumtemperatur betreiben kann ohne Kondenswasserprobleme zu bekommen.



Kondenswasserprobleme an der Elektronik hast du auch bei direkter Ölkühlung nur, wenn das Becken oben nicht luftdicht verschlossen wird und auf der Außenseite von Becken und Leitungen hast sie so oder so. Zwei Kreisläufe bringen dir hier gar keinen Vorteil.



> Das ist auch ein Problem, über das ich schon öfter nachgedacht habe... Einerseits *könnte* es (je nach Aufbau und Steuerung des Motors) passieren das im Lüfter durch die zwangsweise geringere Drehzahl höhere Ströme fließen und er vorzeitig stirbt allerdings wird der Lüfter durch das Öl auch selbst besser gekühlt. Leider gibt es bei den allermeisten Lüftern keine genauen Datenblätter der Motoren.



Über Ströme und Temperatur würde ich mir weniger Gedanken machen. Aber die mechanische Last auf dem Lager ist einfach deutlich höher und ich würde damit rechnen, dass das Öl mit der Zeit auch ins Lager kriecht und den dortigen Schmierstoff rausspült. Da das verwendete Öl vermutlich nicht ganz so gut zu den Anforderungen gehört, kombiniert man also eine höhere Belastung der Lager mit einer schlechteren Schmierung...
(An der Stelle würde ich dann auch die Verwendung kugelgelagerter Lüfter empfehlen, das reduziert zumindest die zweite Hälfte des Problems deutlich und die höhere Geräuschentwicklung dürfte das Ölbad locker schlucken)



> Ich hab aber noch nie von vorzeitigem Lüfterverschleiß in einem Öl-PC gehört.



Wie viele nicht-vorzeitig verschlissene Lüfter umfassen deine Informationen?




> Paraffinöl gibt keine gesundheitsschädlichen Dämpfe ab



Sicher? Dämpfe kann es auf alle Fälle in geringen Mengen abgeben und eine Anreicherung von Alkanen im Körper gilt afaik als leberschädigend. Ich meine keine aktuen Vergiftungen, aber wir reden hier von einer Konstruktion, die täglich viele Stunden mit einer gewissen Temperatur in einem Wohnraum betrieben werden dürfte.



> aber die Brandgefahr ist sicher nicht zu unterschätzen. Wobei man hier natürlich immer feststellen muss das ein Öl-PC kaum eine Brandursache sein wird aber er kann den Unterschied zwischen einem kleinen Zimmerbrand und einem abgebrannten Haus ausmachen.



Und 30-60 l brandfördernde Mittel machen vor allem den Unterschied zwischen einem versicherten Schaden und (grob)fahrlässigem Handeln...


@TE: An der Stelle die Frage, ob ihr mal darüber nachgedacht habt, das benötigte Ölvolumen zu reduzieren, in dem möglichst große Teile des Beckens mit Hohlkörpern ausgefüllt werden?




> Alle Kurven für den Dampfdruck in dem Datenblatt beschreiben nicht etwa das Öl sondern eine Mischung des Öls mit einem gewissen Anteil an Kältemittel. Kein Wunder, das das einen hohen Dampfdruck hat.


 
Ah, das macht Sinn.


----------



## feil (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

hallo erstmal.
ich hatte das auch mal gebaut, aber damals mit einem plastiaquarium, nur hat dass dann mit der zeit aufgegeben^^
ich hatte shell diala dx öl genommen, das steht jetzt noch im 20liter kanister aufn dachboden^^
bei mir hatte das so ausgesehen
auf der grafikarte hatte ich den lüfter draufgelassen, der hat das öl auch durchgewälzt^^
btw die ganzen verwenden teile funktionieren noch, graka + board hatte ich nachher im geschirrspüler durchlaufen lassen, und im backofen auf 80 grad getrocknet, war eine gforce 8800gtx die funktioniert heute noch und ist im 2ten pc im einsatz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skygate (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Oha, da müsst Ihr ja noch wesentlich mehr beachten, als es auf den ersten Blick den Anschein hatte. Für mich wär so ein Öl-System wohl nix, 1. aus Sicht der Kosten (Ok, ist halt ein Hobby , und 2. aus ästhetischen / praktischen Gründen.

Trotzdem; Gutes gelingen Ihr zwei, ich bleibe dran!


----------



## rabit (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Also das Basteln macht bestimmt spass aber ist nix für den Altagsgebrauch meiner Meinung nach und dann so eine externe Pumpe einsetzen usw, ich denke das ich nicht wirklich wirtschftlich, aber bestimmt funny anzuschauen.


----------



## Superwip (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> "Wände hochkriechen" kann nur Helium2 in nenneswertem Maße und das Kriechen in den Kabeln wurde hier berücksichtigt, denn alle Verbindungen sollen über Steckkontakte geführt werden. Wenn man die (insbesondere die Lötstellen auf der Rückseite der Kontakte nicht super eng ausführt, reicht die freie Strecke blankes Metal, um weiteres Kriechen zu unterbinden.



Öl kann das auch wenn auch bei weitem nicht so schnell wie Helium-2.

Man kann das mit einem einfachen Experiement zeigen: Ölflasche nehmen, Öffnen und auf ein Papiertuch stellen. Ohne weiteres Zutun wird man nach einiger Zeit (kann einige Tage dauern, je nach Öl) feststellen das die gesamte Flasche an ihrer Außenseite von einem dünnen Ölfilm bedeckt ist und die Küchenrolle mit etwas Öl getränkt.

Am schlimmsten sind hier manche Silikonöle aber es funktioniert prinzipiell mit fast allen Ölen.



> Möglich, würde ich aber nicht drauf wetten. Man erhält durch die geringere Viskosität einen etwas besseren Wärmeübergang Kühlmedium->Radiator (welcher aber in der Praxis nur selten limitierend ist), hat aber durch den zusätzliche Wärmeübergang Öl->Wasser erstmal eine größere Differenz. Was in der Praxis schwerer wiegt, müsste man mal austesten.
> Wenn nicht der Platz, sondern das Geld limitiert, sollte die eingesparte Pumpe und die Möglichkeit, billige Alu-Radiatoren bedenkenlos nutzen zu können, aber auch bei aktivem Betrieb die direkte Ölkühlung zur besseren Lösung machen.



Eine bessere Kühlung könnte man hier vor allem auch, wie gesagt, mit einem gegebenen Durchfluss erreicht werden können (bei Öl braucht man ja einen wesentlich, etwa 3-4 mal, so großen Durchfluss wie mit Wasser, Öl ist auch schwerer zu pumpen, man braucht also für den gleichen Wärmetransport eine weit stärkere Pumpe und dickere Schläuche) sowie insbesondere am CPU wenn ein CPU-Wasserkühler anstelle eines CPU-Ölkühlers (in Form eines zweckentfremdeten Luftkühlers) eingesetzt wird.



> Kondenswasserprobleme an der Elektronik hast du auch bei direkter Ölkühlung nur, wenn das Becken oben nicht luftdicht verschlossen wird und auf der Außenseite von Becken und Leitungen hast sie so oder so. Zwei Kreisläufe bringen dir hier gar keinen Vorteil.



Zwei Kreisläufe bringen hier vor allem dann einen Vorteil wenn der CPU direkt mit Wasser gekühlt wird. Öl kann man bei tiefen Temperaturen kaum pumpen, damit kann man mit Öl grundsätzlich keine so tiefen Temperaturen erreichen.

Umwälzen kann man das Öl bei tiefen Temperaturen noch eher als es durch einen Radiator pumpen auch wenn man sich vielleicht nach einer anderen Lösung als normalen Lüftern umsehen sollte.



> Über Ströme und Temperatur würde ich mir weniger Gedanken machen. Aber die mechanische Last auf dem Lager ist einfach deutlich höher und ich würde damit rechnen, dass das Öl mit der Zeit auch ins Lager kriecht und den dortigen Schmierstoff rausspült. Da das verwendete Öl vermutlich nicht ganz so gut zu den Anforderungen gehört, kombiniert man also eine höhere Belastung der Lager mit einer schlechteren Schmierung...
> (An der Stelle würde ich dann auch die Verwendung kugelgelagerter Lüfter empfehlen, das reduziert zumindest die zweite Hälfte des Problems deutlich und die höhere Geräuschentwicklung dürfte das Ölbad locker schlucken)



Die Lager könnten durch die geringeren Drehzahlen sogar entlastet werden. Es gibt ja auch Gleitlager aus PTFE die ohne Öl auskommen. Bei geschmierten Gleitlagern stellt sich natürlich die Frage wie gut das verwendete Öl den original Schmierstoff ersetzen kann.

Man muss wohl festhalten das sowohl die mechanische als auch die elektrische Tauglichkeit eines Lüfters für die Ölkühlung Modellabhängig ist. Und das es nicht einfach ist geeignete Lüfter zu finden da die technischen Daten oft unzureichend sind.

Allerdings würde ich hier einfach so vorgehen das ich billige Lüfter kaufe (Lautstärke ist ja egal) und bei Bedarf ersetze.



> Sicher? Dämpfe kann es auf alle Fälle in geringen Mengen abgeben und eine Anreicherung von Alkanen im Körper gilt afaik als leberschädigend. Ich meine keine aktuen Vergiftungen, aber wir reden hier von einer Konstruktion, die täglich viele Stunden mit einer gewissen Temperatur in einem Wohnraum betrieben werden dürfte.



Ich denke nicht das es bei den Temperaturen zu einer wirklich relevanten Dampfbildung kommt (natürlich abhängig vom Öl, und vor allem den enthaltenen kurzkettigen Alkanen sowie von der Temperatur). Falls doch: Einigermaßen abdichten sollte man das Gehäuse, wie gesagt, auch aus anderen Gründen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Superwip schrieb:


> Öl kann das auch wenn auch bei weitem nicht so schnell wie Helium-2.
> 
> Man kann das mit einem einfachen Experiement zeigen: Ölflasche nehmen, Öffnen und auf ein Papiertuch stellen. Ohne weiteres Zutun wird man nach einiger Zeit (kann einige Tage dauern, je nach Öl) feststellen das die gesamte Flasche an ihrer Außenseite von einem dünnen Ölfilm bedeckt ist und die Küchenrolle mit etwas Öl getränkt.
> 
> Am schlimmsten sind hier manche Silikonöle aber es funktioniert prinzipiell mit fast allen Ölen.



Hmm - kann ich weder von Schmierölen noch von Silikon bestätigen. (Zugegebnermaßen verwende ich letzteres fast nur als Fett, wird dann höchstens im Sommer mal flüssig. Aber auch dann dringt es zwar durch jeden Spalt, aber nicht nach oben)
Bei mir hat sich bislang alles an die Schwerkraft gehalten. (auch wenn ich echt nichts dagegen hätte, wenn Fahrradöl mal mehr auf den zu schmierenden Teilen und weniger auf dem Boden unterwegs wäre 



> Eine bessere Kühlung könnte man hier vor allem auch, wie gesagt, mit einem gegebenen Durchfluss erreicht werden können (bei Öl braucht man ja einen wesentlich, etwa 3-4 mal, so großen Durchfluss wie mit Wasser,



? Wo ist die Zahl her?



> Öl ist auch schwerer zu pumpen, man braucht also für den gleichen Wärmetransport eine weit stärkere Pumpe und dickere Schläuche) sowie insbesondere am CPU wenn ein CPU-Wasserkühler anstelle eines CPU-Ölkühlers (in Form eines zweckentfremdeten Luftkühlers) eingesetzt wird.



Deswegen rate ich ja dazu, einen Wasserkühler zweck zu entfremden 



> Zwei Kreisläufe bringen hier vor allem dann einen Vorteil wenn der CPU direkt mit Wasser gekühlt wird.



Na gut, dass wäre in der Tat eine Verbesserung.



> Öl kann man bei tiefen Temperaturen kaum pumpen, damit kann man mit Öl grundsätzlich keine so tiefen Temperaturen erreichen.



Wenn man drastisch unter 0 °C gehen möchte, sollte man weder Wasser noch Öl als Kühlmedium einsetzen, sondern direkt den Evaporator auf die CPU packen. In den Temperaturbereichen, die mit "Radiator auf dem Balkon" zu erreichen sind, sollte Öl noch gut pumpbar bleiben. Diverse Autos dienen als Beleg 



Umwälzen kann man das Öl bei tiefen Temperaturen noch eher als es durch einen Radiator pumpen auch wenn man sich vielleicht nach einer anderen Lösung als normalen Lüftern umsehen sollte.



> Die Lager könnten durch die geringeren Drehzahlen sogar entlastet werden. Es gibt ja auch Gleitlager aus PTFE die ohne Öl auskommen.



Auch in Lüftern? Kunststofflager kenne ich bislang nur von Anwendungen, die im Vergleich zu PC-Lüftern lächerlich wenig bewegt werden.



> Allerdings würde ich hier einfach so vorgehen das ich billige Lüfter kaufe (Lautstärke ist ja egal) und bei Bedarf ersetze.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Öl kann man bei tiefen Temperaturen kaum pumpen, damit kann man mit Öl grundsätzlich keine so tiefen Temperaturen erreichen.


 Das kommt auf das Öl an .
schau dir mal das datenblatt von dem Öl an was ich gepostet habe.

Das ist bei -70° noch genauso dünnflüssig wie bei +50°
 Davon abgesehen hatte ich es schon bei -75° und es war immer noch pumpbar


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Dieses Öl hat aber auch seinen Preis... es ist (auf den ersten Blick) sogar teurer als gängige Silikonöle.

Außerdem fürchte ich angesichts seiner Zusammensetzung (kann man das noch als "Öl" bezeichnen?) das es relativ problematisch in Kombination mit manchen Kunststoffen bei Langzeitverwendung sein könnte und hier besteht vielleicht tatsächlich die Gefahr das es sich mit Wasser anreichert und dadurch etwas leitfähig wird.

Zum Benchen ist das Zeug vielleicht super aber ich denke für eine 24/7 Lösung ist es relativ unbrauchbar.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

hmm ......ich könnte ja mal spaßeshalber eine Graka und ein paar Kabel in diesem Öl versenken.


 Und dann schauen wir mal was passiert.
 Ich denke diese projekt ist ja nicht so schnell abgeschlossen das ich zeitgleich mal einen Langzeittest damit machen kann.

 Ich habe eine ganze Menge von diesem Öl da ich es beruflich einsetzte


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Für einen "Langzeitversuch" solltest du die Temperatur hoch halten (auf die Heizung stellen), das sollte die Korrosion gegebenenfalls beschleunigen.

Sichtbare Veränderungen/Schädigungen könnten sich schon nach Stunden einstellen.

Testen solltest du eventuell auch Acrylglas, POM und Silikondichtmasse.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Korrosion ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen.....ich arbeite mit dem Öl schon 16 Jahre lang  bzw wenn das zu Korrosion führen würde wären unsere Verdichter schon durchgerostet 
 Verschiedene Werkstoffe kann ich anhand der Datenblätter der Verdichter auch gleich ausklammern.(Die Dichtungen des Kurbelgehäuses greift es zb ja nicht an)

 Aber ich kann ja mal dazu packen von dem ich denke das es relevant ist.


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich rede von Korrosion an Kunststoffen.


----------



## Pstif (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

*Update:*

Ich habe gerade eben mit unsern Ölvertreter geredet. Unsere Firma macht verschiedene tests mit ÖL und Kunstsoffen, er teilt uns am Montag mit, mit was das Öl verträglich ist und was nicht. Er meinte das es aber nicht zu allzugroßen Problemen kommen werde. Die verdampfung vom Öl ist bei diesen Tempraturen auch nicht all zu groß, er sagte wir sollten aber trotzdem alles abdichten was wir jetzt auch machen werden.

Dieses Wochenende wird es mit dem Pc weitergehen. Updates und Fotos werden folgen! 

Weiß einer wie man die Schrift im Deckel am besten Hintergrundbeleuchtet??? Haben schon mit Kaltlichtkatoden und Plexiglas probiert aber das Ergebnis schaut beschissen aus.^^


----------



## ebastler (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Mein Tipp wäre angerauhtes Plexiglas, das an den Kanten von LEDs beleuchtet wird (Löcher bohren und 5mm LEDs reonstecken).
Das sollte recht gleichmässig leuchten!


----------



## Offset (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich würde ein s-light bauen, sieht am gleichmäßigsten aus.


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Das Paraffinöl/Weißöl sollte weder großartig verdampfen noch Kunststoffe angreifen.



> Mein Tipp wäre angerauhtes Plexiglas, das an den Kanten von LEDs beleuchtet wird (Löcher bohren und 5mm LEDs reonstecken).
> Das sollte recht gleichmässig leuchten!



Ja, das funktioniert gut.


----------



## fabianiosodon (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

*Update:*

Heute ist wieder einiges voran gegangen. Der PC wurde komplett zerlegt und anschließend die Steckerleiste angebracht.
Jetzt beginnen wir mit der Verlegung der letzten Kabel und dem Löten und Einbauen der LEDs. Davon gibt es dann morgen
wieder ein Update 

Edit Stefan: Ihr könnt gerne Raten wie wir den Pc beleuchten werden


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich kann mir das ganze nicht wirklich vorstellen.
Baust du dir im ernst ne Box ,setzt die Hardware rein ,kippst Öl drüber und startest dann den Pc ^^?


----------



## keinnick (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das ganze nicht wirklich vorstellen.
> Baust du dir im ernst ne Box ,setzt die Hardware rein ,kippst Öl drüber und startest dann den Pc ^^?



This!


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



keinnick schrieb:


> This!



Ach du kacke .....
Ich verstehe garnicht wie der Pc überhaupt gestartet werden soll die Hardware müsste doch direkt kaputt gehen ,wenn überall Öl ins Netzteil,GPU etc. reinläuft .


----------



## keinnick (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Ach du kacke .....
> Ich verstehe garnicht wie der Pc überhaupt gestartet werden soll die Hardware müsste doch direkt kaputt gehen ,wenn überall Öl ins Netzteil,GPU etc. reinläuft .


 
Nein, weil das Öl im Idealfall keinen Strom leitet.  Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/307721-olgekuehlter-high-end-pc-7.html#post5935233


----------



## Robonator (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Ach du kacke .....
> Ich verstehe garnicht wie der Pc überhaupt gestartet werden soll die Hardware müsste doch direkt kaputt gehen ,wenn überall Öl ins Netzteil,GPU etc. reinläuft .


 
Es ist ja auch kein Öl wie in etwa Olivenöl oder Motoröl etc. Solange das Öl nicht leitet funzt das ganz gut. 
Es werden sogar schon Server mit Öl gekühlt  
Server im kühlenden Ölbad | c't


----------



## Pstif (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offset (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Willkommen im club.  Ich hab noch den alten Windforce, ist aber ein guter kühler.


----------



## meik19081999 (7. Dezember 2013)

Offset schrieb:


> Willkommen im club.  Ich hab noch den alten Windforce, ist aber ein guter kühler.



Finde das der windforce kühler einer der besten ist.
Komme mit auf 25% manuel gestellt nicht über 65ºc beim dauerzocken. Ganzes system sollte kein silent systen werden ist aber rins xD
Und übertakten kann man sehr gut.
Kann meine gtx670 auf 1333mhz ohne spannungserhöhung laufen lassen. 
Habe mir die gigabyte anfangs nur geholt weil die zum blauen gigabyte mb passt.
Windforce 3x <3


----------



## fabianiosodon (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

jupp die windforce haben auch bei niederen drehzahlen top temperaturen  würd sie nie eintauschen


----------



## Offset (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

meine 7870 läuft im idle passiv


----------



## Abductee (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Welche 7870 schaltet die Lüfter im Leerlauf komplett ab?


----------



## Offset (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

keine, angepasste lüftersteuerung. Das wird aber zu viel OT.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Robonator schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch kein Öl wie in etwa Olivenöl oder Motoröl etc. Solange das Öl nicht leitet funzt das ganz gut.



Elektrisch funktioniert das auch mit Oliven- und Motoröl ganz gut. Die Haltbarkeit bzw. Verträglichkeit mit Kunststoffen ist da aber heikel.


----------



## Pstif (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Das sollte eigentlich hier nicht zu einer diskusion über die Windforce werden sondern so eine art teaser foto von der Beleuchtung werden.


----------



## Offset (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich hab auch schon gemerkt dass das in die falsche Richtung geht.


----------



## Pstif (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Danke für den Tipp wegen den plexi. Habe aber noch eine Frage genügt hierfür einfach normales plexiglas oder sollte es ein spezielles sein?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Polycarbonat/Makrolon ist wesentlich besser wie Plexi und auch noch kratzfest 

H&S Plexiglas / Acrylglas - Makrolon / Polycarbonat Shop: Polycarbonat / Makrolon *nicht UV-beständig*


----------



## ebastler (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Kratzfest ist bei der Anwendung egal, da es eh angerauht werden muss, wenn es gleichmäßig leuchten soll.

Zu bearbeiten ist das normale Baumarktplexi aber schrecklich, das nächste mal, wenn ich eines brauche, hol ich mir wirklich gescheites Makrolon oder so was...


----------



## chew (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Fall es im thread hier  och niemand erwähnt hat , es gibt bald helium gefüllte mainstream festplatten die luftdicht geschlossen sind und sich auch für die ölkühlung eignen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



ebastler schrieb:


> Kratzfest ist bei der Anwendung egal, da es eh angerauht werden muss, wenn es gleichmäßig leuchten soll.
> 
> Zu bearbeiten ist das normale Baumarktplexi aber schrecklich, das nächste mal, wenn ich eines brauche, hol ich mir wirklich gescheites Makrolon oder so was...


 
Schon mal mit Polycarbonat gearbeitet? Dagegen ist PMMA die reinste Wohltat. Für Mattierungen ggf. noch angenehmer wäre aber PVC (wobei es das i.d.R. nur in bläulich gibt)
Wenn es PMMA wird, muss imho nicht auf die Qualität geachtet werden, denn das Bauteil hat ja keinerlei Last zu tragen. Optisch dürfte es zwischen XT und GS keinen Unterschied geben.


----------



## fabianiosodon (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

*Update:*

Am heutigen Sonntag ist es wieder ein kleines Stück richtung Ziel gegangen. Jetzt haben wir alle LED's verbaut und angeschlossen. Sieht richtig *fett* aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischendurch eine schnelle Kekspause  (Unordnung bitte nicht beachten^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch den Prozessorsockel haben wir mit Silikon abgedichtet. Man muss das zwar nicht umbedingt tun, ist aber empfehlenswert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anfangs dieser Woche werden wir noch die restlichen Kabel verlegen und die Stecker mit der Steckerleiste verkleben. Dann kann der PC wieder zusammengestellt werden!
Updates werden wie gewohnt folgen.


----------



## Offset (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

O_o Sieht richtig geil aus. Bin gespannt wie viel man im Öl noch davon sieht. Welche Farbe hat das Öl eigentlich?


----------



## fabianiosodon (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Offset schrieb:


> O_o Sieht richtig geil aus. Bin gespannt wie viel man im Öl noch davon sieht. Welche Farbe hat das Öl eigentlich?


 
unser öl ist durchsichtig deshalb dürfte man alles sehen


----------



## Offset (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ok dann bin ich mal gespannt wie das wirkt.


----------



## Abductee (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Habt ihr den Heatspreader auch zugeklebt?
Der hat einen Entlüftungsschlitz wo der Kleber nicht ganz rundherum geht.

http://blog.stuffedcow.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/lid.jpg
(sollte bei den 2011ern auch so sein?)

Habt ihr die WLP von den Grafikkarten auch getauscht oder lasst ihr es darauf ankommen ob sie zersetzt wird?


----------



## Superwip (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Auch den Prozessorsockel haben wir mit Silikon abgedichtet. Man muss das zwar nicht umbedingt tun, ist aber empfehlenswert.



Sinn? (Möglichen zukünftigen CPU Tausch erschweren?)


----------



## fabianiosodon (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Das Problem sind die kleinen Pins im Sockel wenn unter einem Öl rein kommt funktioniert er nicht mehr. Sobald der Silikon getrocknet ist kann man in leicht entfernen.

Wir haben uns im I-net schlau gemacht und dort Dichten einige den Sockel ab.


----------



## MaxRink (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Um die Fassung muss dann aber auch noch. Die Rückseite sollte aber eigendlich dicht sein.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



fabianiosodon schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die kleinen Pins im Sockel wenn unter einem Öl rein kommt funktioniert er nicht mehr. Sobald der Silikon getrocknet ist kann man in leicht entfernen.
> 
> Wir haben uns im I-net schlau gemacht und dort Dichten einige den Sockel ab.



Schade ...das ihr nicht vorher hier gefragt habt was besser ist wie Silikon 
Ich glaube fast ihr unterschätzt dieses Forum und dessen User

Das hier ist weitaus besser wie silikon 
Plasti Dip Flüssiggummi Rot 100 g

Ich für meinen teil isoliere damit komplette Boards gegen Kondenswasser um CPUs unter Sticksoff (Ln2 ) zu benchen 

Meine Boards und CPUs laufen sogar noch wenn sie komplett vereist sind oder wasser darauf steht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 edit : Ah ja ....Ölfest ist es auch


----------



## Pstif (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

True Monkey ich hatte die gleiche Idee da ich noch eine Dose Plasti dip hier habe, ist aber nicht mehr gerade das beste. Ich glaube viel unterschied wird es nicht machen.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

^^Hoffen wir es mal ...die wenigsten Silikone sind Ölfest.

Von Loctide gibt es auch Flüssigdichtung die 100% ölbeständig sind was was vllt auch besser gewesen wäre 
Loctite Flächendichtung - Loctite


----------



## Superwip (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Das Problem sind die kleinen Pins im Sockel wenn unter einem Öl rein kommt funktioniert er nicht mehr.



Ach ja?

Interessant...

Dann sind die Dinger anscheinend schon so gewagt ausgelegt das die Veränderung der Dielektrizitätskonstante ein Problem darstellt.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Aber zwischen Luft und Benzolen (mein angedachtes Öl basiert auf ausgewählten Alkylbenzolen) ist der Unterschied in der Relative Permittivität doch äußerst gering.

 Oder lieg ich da jetzt falsch ?


----------



## Superwip (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Na ja... in Luft hat man ~1, in Öl ~2 relative Permittivität. Allerdings nur bei niedrigen Frequenzen, vielleicht ändert sich das bei sehr hohen...?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Die Frequenzen im Sockel sind zumindest nicht höher, als die an den RAM-Modulen und die Kontakte sind auch nicht nenneswert kleiner.


----------



## Superwip (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Die RAM Sockel sind aber auch (wie auch die PCIe Steckplätze) völlig anders aufgebaut.

Sollte der LGA 2011 unter Öl tatsächlich so problematisch sein das er unbedingt abgedichtet werden muss fällt mir dafür keine andere Erklärung ein.


----------



## der8auer (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Öl im Sockel halte ich für unbedenklich so lange das Öl selbst gut isoliert.


----------



## Offset (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich hoffe eh für euch das ihr die Hardware nicht nochmal aus dem Öl angeln müsst, das ist ja eine riesen Sauerei.


----------



## ebastler (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich sehe den Grund, den Sockel zu isolieren, auch nicht...
Kontaktprobleme gibts nicht, da das Öl nicht leitet, und wenn es zwischen Kontakt des Boards und Kontakt des Sockels kommt, ist das auch irrelevant, weil der Anpressdruck der Kontakte eh für einen guten Kontakt sorgt, egal, ob da mal Öl dazwischen war oder nicht...


----------



## Viner-Cent (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Naja, sicher ist sicher, besser abdichten wie nicht. Silikon kann man eigentlich nachher einfach abziehen. Ich kenn mich da zwar nicht so mit elektronik aus, aber n großer umstand ists nicht das ganze zuzukleben. Um den Sockel rum wäre vielleicht ne Idee, weis nicht ob das Flächig verklebt wird, wenn uberhaupt.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich habe heute noch mal mit einem Kollegen gesprochen und er meinte gerade um Problemen mit Veränderung der Dielektrizitätskonstante aus dem Weg zu gehen gibt es ja Trafostationen im Ölbad 

 Das kann eigentlich nicht der Grund sein weswegen Öl im Sockel nicht funzen soll


----------



## Pstif (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

OK heute ist es wider weiter gegangen. Morgen werden Fotos nachgereicht.

Ja wegen den Sockel Abdichten. Wichtig: Abdichtung des CPU-Sockels - Der Öl-PC im Eigenbau: 30 Liter im Gehäuse hier z.b wird es geschrieben das man es machen soll da es sonst nicht funktioniert. Vl würde es auch ohne funktionieren aber wir wollen auf Nummer sicher gehen. Man stelle sich vor man hatt den Pc zusammen hängt ihn in das Aquarium, lässt Öl ein, dichtet alles ab und Ergebniss: er läuft nicht weil der Sockel nicht abgedichtet ist. Was glaubt ihr wie wir dan fluchen würden und alles in die Ecke werfen. (Achtung Übertriebene Darstellung).

Jedenfalls schaden wird es nicht, da der Silikon auch wider Rückstandslos entfernt werden kann.


----------



## IqpI (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich finds auch schade, dass jeder Arbeitsschritt gleich mal ins negative gezogen wird. Die beiden werden sicher nichts unüberlegtes machen bzw. Nichts ohne sich vorher schlau gemacht zu haben, es geht schließlich um eine Menge Geld (Hardware). Von dem her: abwarten, Tee trinken und nicht immer den Kopf gegen die wand hauen, nur weil man etwas nicht versteht/eine andere Sicht der Dinge hat


----------



## Offset (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Da kann ich lqpl nur zustimmen. Aber bevor du die Hardware in die Ecke wirfst kannst sie auch mir geben, ich habs nötig.


----------



## Viner-Cent (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich melde auch mal interrese an   Auf  Nummer sicher gehen ist immer besser, auch meine devise (statik kit liebäugelnd xD)


----------



## fabianiosodon (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

*Update:*

Endlich wieder alles komplett!! *freu*
Nachdem die LED's drin waren haben wir alles wieder zusammengebaut, die Kabel verlegt und noch gelötet bis zum abwinken^^ Da wir ja keinen Stress haben gings eigendlich recht locker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt läuft er wieder und die Beleuchtung sieht einfach nur geil aus  Aber hier sind die Fotos... sehts euch selber an und sagt uns wie's euch gefällt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (10. Dezember 2013)

Was istn das auf der CPU?
Wann wird die Kiste "getunkt" ins Öl? 

Gruß


----------



## Pstif (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Das auf der CPU ist Flüssig Metall Liquid Pro.

Der Pc wird dan ins Öl getunkt sobald alles fertig ist. Wissen wir auch noch nicht. Sorry

Jezt noch ein paar Fragen von mir zu den Profi Overclocker hier. Sollten wir etwas aus dem Aquarium Herauslegen z.b um die CPU/GPU Spannung zu messen? Und bräuchten wir noch etwas wie z.b Tempraturfühler? Da ich beim Overclocken noch ehr ein Anfänger bin und wir aus diesen System wirklich das ganze rausholen wollen, deshalb die Frage.

Dan noch eine Frage da wir ein Problem mit dem Flüssigmetall haben. Unsere CPU wird nicht so heiß das es die Wärmeleitpaste eingebrannt hat, haben wir gesehen sobald wir den Kühler heruntergenommen haben. Bei wie viel Grad und wie lange sollten wir in Backen? Also Lüfter herunter und Prime 95, klar immer die Temps im Auge.

Dan noch eine Frage hatt einer eine Idee wie wir die Tempratur des Öles am besten messen können? Da jetzt ja alles abgedichtet wird ist uns dieses Problem aufgetaucht.

Nochmal kurz zu dem Abdichten. Ich finde es schon gut das Leute hier auch mitdenken und nicht einfach nur mitlesen und nichts dazu sagen.
1. Das heißt unser Projekt Intressiert euch.
2. Haben mehrere Leute auch einen größeren Kopf als nur zwei.
3. So werden Fehler die wir machen Aufgedeckt.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Also 

Zur Tempkontrolle nutze ich sowas 
VOLTCRAFT K102 Temperatur-Messgerät, Thermometer -200 - +1370 °C K-Typ im Conrad Online Shop | 100312

Das hat zwei Kanäle und so kann ich gleichteitig die Temps von zwei Sachen abfragen
ist für meine Zwecke natürlich ideal da es bis -200° runtergeht

sowas habe ich auch noch ..
VOLTCRAFT IR 260-8S Infrarot-Thermometer, Optik 8:1 -30 bis +260 °C mit Fixierlaser im Conrad Online Shop | 100980

vllt ist das für eure zwecke besser geeignet 

CPU und GPU Spannung ? ...da würde ich einfachhalber gängige Tools nehmen

zb 
File Parade Software Downloads: HWMonitor 1.24

Das könnte für euch interessant sein ..
Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel® XTU)

erlaubt OC unter Win inklusive sämtlicher Spannungserhöhungen 

Edit: schaut euch mal das XTU an ...ist wahrscheinlich für eure zwecke am geeignetsten


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Zum messen der Temperatur: willst du diese in Software oder mit einem eigenen, PC unabhängigen Gerät auslesen?



> Ja wegen den Sockel Abdichten. Wichtig: Abdichtung des CPU-Sockels - Der Öl-PC im Eigenbau: 30 Liter im Gehäuse hier z.b wird es geschrieben das man es machen soll da es sonst nicht funktioniert.



AMD Sockel PGA 939? Wieder etwas völlig anderes, das hat ja nichts mit dem Intel LGA 2011 zu tun...

Es gibt ja auch positive Erfahrungsberichte von LGA 2011 im Öl ohne Abdichtung.

Es ist ja nicht so das eine Abdichtung ohne Nachteile wäre- und auch nicht so das man diese nicht bei Bedarf immer noch "nachrüsten" kann.



> Dan noch eine Frage da wir ein Problem mit dem Flüssigmetall haben. Unsere CPU wird nicht so heiß das es die Wärmeleitpaste eingebrannt hat, haben wir gesehen sobald wir den Kühler heruntergenommen haben. Bei wie viel Grad und wie lange sollten wir in Backen? Also Lüfter herunter und Prime 95, klar immer die Temps im Auge.



Die Flüssigmetall WLP brennt sich im Normalfall nicht ein, einbrennen muss man Metall-Wärmeleitpads aber das ist ein völlig anderes Thema


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Pstif schrieb:


> Und bräuchten wir noch etwas wie z.b Tempraturfühler?



Brauchen? Nicht zwingend.
Aber glaubst du ernsthaft, dass wir euch hier nochmal in Ruhe lassen, wenn ihr erst ein riesen Kühlprojekt aufzieht und dann keine Temperaturwerte von nahezu allen Bauteilen liefert? 
(GPU-Rückseite, VRAM, GPU-SW, MB-SW, PCH, RAM wären für mich das Minimum)



> Dan noch eine Frage da wir ein Problem mit dem Flüssigmetall haben. Unsere CPU wird nicht so heiß das es die Wärmeleitpaste eingebrannt hat, haben wir gesehen sobald wir den Kühler heruntergenommen haben. Bei wie viel Grad und wie lange sollten wir in Backen? Also Lüfter herunter und Prime 95, klar immer die Temps im Auge.



Flüssigmetall muss und kann nicht einbrennen. Es ist halt einfach Metall. Wenn der Kühlerboden nicht vernickelt ist, wird es mit der Zeit eine Legierung bilden, die bei Raumtemperatur fest ist - aber austrocknen/einbrennen ist physikalisch unmöglich.
Was einen "burn-in" braucht, bis es schmilzt, ist das "Flüssig"metal PAD (iirc 75 °C. Am Pad, entsprechend mehr in der CPU, weswegen man davon imho nur abraten kann)



> Dan noch eine Frage hatt einer eine Idee wie wir die Tempratur des Öles am besten messen können? Da jetzt ja alles abgedichtet wird ist uns dieses Problem aufgetaucht.



Ihr pumpt das Öl doch extern um, oder?
Einfach einen Wasserkühlungs-Temperatursensor in den Kreislauf.


----------



## Viner-Cent (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Oder einfach nen normalen temperaturfühler reinhängen, das sollte es auch tun. Ne, warte, einen? Ich meinte natürlich 100, taktisch verteilt mit LED cube daneben der von blau zu rot geht  Das wäre eigentlich echt mal geil sowas zu machen, hmmm


----------



## Pstif (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Warum habe ich gefragt *Smilie mit Kopf an die Wand hämmern*
Wer stellt uns 6 Tempraturfühler mit Messgerät zur verfügung?

Ok wenn wir diese Tempraturen alle messen müssen, mit was ist das am einfachste zu messen? Möchte nicht umbedingt jeden Kühler herunter nehmen drunter ein Tempraturfühler hineingeben und wider raufbauen und wäre nicht gerade billig. (Man bedenke wir sind unter Öl) Sorry diese Fragen aber habe mich noch nie mit Tempraturfühler beschäftigt. Ich habe zwar ein Tempraturmessgerät hier aber nur mit einen Tauchfühler und weiß nicht ob das überhaupt noch was taugt.

Wird es mit Infarot überhaupt funktionieren? Messabstand beträgt immerhin über 200mm und es ist ja noch das Öl.

Das mit dem Flüssigmetall habe ich warscheinlich falsch verstanden Dachte mir ich habe es im zusammenhang mit Flüssigmetall gelesen wegen dem Einbrennen.

Heute habe ich etwas abgeholt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke hier nochmal an die Firma Nils und unseren Vertreter Mirko. (Keine Ahnung wiso das Foto gedreht ist)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Oder einfach nen normalen temperaturfühler reinhängen, das sollte es auch tun.


 
Ein Fühler im Öl läuft Gefahr, an einer Stelle mit ungewöhnlich hoher oder niedriger Temperatur zu hängen oder zumindest mit sehr großer Verzögerung zu arbeiten. Im Strom der Pumpe hat man am ehesten Durchschnittswerte.




Pstif schrieb:


> Warum habe ich gefragt *Smilie mit Kopf an die Wand hämmern*


  :wall:  



> Wer stellt uns 6 Tempraturfühler mit Messgerät zur verfügung?
> 
> Ok wenn wir diese Tempraturen alle messen müssen, mit was ist das am einfachste zu messen? Möchte nicht umbedingt jeden Kühler herunter nehmen drunter ein Tempraturfühler hineingeben und wider raufbauen und wäre nicht gerade billig. (Man bedenke wir sind unter Öl) Sorry diese Fragen aber habe mich noch nie mit Tempraturfühler beschäftigt. Ich habe zwar ein Tempraturmessgerät hier aber nur mit einen Tauchfühler und weiß nicht ob das überhaupt noch was taugt.



Eine einfache Lüftersteuerung mit Standard-NTC-Sensoren sollte reichen 
6 am Stück gibts meist erst in der Oberklasse (Aquaero&Co), aber zumindest 4 bekommst du auch bei Mittelklassemodellen (z.B. Scythe). Die Sensoren gibts einzeln sehr günstig in diversen Shops (Wakühändler haben sie immer), d.h. ihr könnt auch zwei Dutzend verbauen und dann außerhalb des Öls umstecken.
Platziert werden die Sensoren nicht unter Kühlern (es sei denn, man will, dass die Kühler nutzlos werden  ), sondern meist auf der Rückseite des PCBs, gegenüber vom Chip. (bei RAM kann man natürlich auch direkt auf den Chip gehen)

Wie man die bei euch befestigt, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Normalerweise reicht Tesafilm.



> Wird es mit Infarot überhaupt funktionieren? Messabstand beträgt immerhin über 200mm und es ist ja noch das Öl.



Ich persönlich halte vom häufigen Einsatz von Infrarotthermometern überhaupt nichts. Im PC-Bereich gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Oberflächen und die meist verwendeten Einsteigermodelle habe keine Möglichkeit, das Strahlungsspektrum zu analysieren, um die Emissionscharakteristik zu ermitteln. Mit solchen Thermometern kann man eigentlich nur dann Oberflächentemperaturen ermitteln, wenn man sie vorher mit einer identischen Oberfläche unter identischen Bedingungen mit einer anderen Messmethode kalibriert hat.
Wie durchlässig euer Öl im Infrarotbereich ist, müsst ihr selbst erfragen. Aber ich tippe mal darauf, dass der Messweg durch das Öl definitiv berücksichtigt werden muss. (D.h. z.B:, dass Komponenten weiter unten getrennt kalibriert werden müssten, als welche dicht unter der Oberfläche)


----------



## Pstif (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

was sagt ihr diese Lüftersteuerung ok? Und welche Tempratursensoren müsste ich für der Bestellen? 10kohm oder 50kohm?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Temperaturen anzeigen wird sie schon. Wenn du auch wirklich Lüfter regeln willst, würde ich Scythe vorziehen. z.B.. 5 V min bei der Phobya ist zwar ausreichend, aber andere könnens halt besser.
Als Sensor wird quasi überall 10k verwendet.


----------



## Superwip (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Eine einfache Lüftersteuerung mit Standard-NTC-Sensoren sollte reichen



Normale NTC Sensoren sollten/müssen aber im Gegensatz zu Pt Sensoren kalibriert werden um einigermaßen genau zu sein weshalb ich eher Pt bevorzuge. Die sind aber leider nicht mit normalen Lüftersteuerungen kompatibel, es gibt aber USB Messwandler.



> was sagt ihr diese Lüftersteuerung ok? Und welche Tempratursensoren müsste ich für der Bestellen? 10kohm oder 50kohm?



Na ja... Es ist nicht möglich die Temperaturwerte an den PC weiterzuleiten (dafür kann man sie auch unabhängig vom Betriebszustand des PCs auslesen), vermutlich ist sie auch nur mit einer Art von NTC Sensoren kompatibel die aber sinnvollerweise nicht angegeben ist.

Es sind jedenfalls schon 6 (vermutlich passende) Sensoren beigelegt.

Für die gebotenen Möglichkeiten meiner Meinung nach nicht billig.



> Wie man die bei euch befestigt, weiß ich aber auch nicht. Normalerweise reicht Tesafilm.



Das könnte tatsächlich ein Problem sein, ich bezweifle das der Klebstoff im Öl lange hält...



> Platziert werden die Sensoren nicht unter Kühlern (es sei denn, man will, dass die Kühler nutzlos werden  ), sondern meist auf der Rückseite des PCBs, gegenüber vom Chip. (bei RAM kann man natürlich auch direkt auf den Chip gehen)



Das Problem dabei ist das das Öl die Wärme (auch) an der Rückseite möglicherweise so gut abtransportiert das man nicht viel messen kann... Jedenfalls sind die Werte nicht mit Werten vergleichbar die an der Luft gemessen wurden.



> Ich persönlich halte vom häufigen Einsatz von Infrarotthermometern überhaupt nichts. Im PC-Bereich gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Oberflächen und die meist verwendeten Einsteigermodelle habe keine Möglichkeit, das Strahlungsspektrum zu analysieren, um die Emissionscharakteristik zu ermitteln. Mit solchen Thermometern kann man eigentlich nur dann Oberflächentemperaturen ermitteln, wenn man sie vorher mit einer identischen Oberfläche unter identischen Bedingungen mit einer anderen Messmethode kalibriert hat.
> Wie durchlässig euer Öl im Infrarotbereich ist, müsst ihr selbst erfragen. Aber ich tippe mal darauf, dass der Messweg durch das Öl definitiv berücksichtigt werden muss. (D.h. z.B:, dass Komponenten weiter unten getrennt kalibriert werden müssten, als welche dicht unter der Oberfläche)



Ich denke es ist überhaupt nicht sinnvoll möglich einen IR-Thermometer unter diesen Bedingungen einzusetzen. Am Ende haben wir irgendeinen Messwert+Emission vom Öl-Absorption durch das Öl+Emission durch das Glas-Absorption durch das Glas, das alles ist Material- und eventuell Winkel abhängig... wie will man das denn jemals herausrechnen? Dazu ist die Absorption vermutlich so stark das vom eigentlichen Messwert nichts übrig bleibt.


----------



## ScyX (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Seit Ihr euch denn sicher, dass die Sache mit den Lüftern denn überhaupt klappt? Sprich.... die Lüfter drehen ja quasi immer gegen einen harten wiederstand. Das Öl hat ja nicht die gleiche Dicke wie luft. Kann das nicht zum Problem werden bzw die Lebensdauer der beweglichen Teile stark reduzieren?


----------



## Superwip (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Mit manchen Lüftern klappt es erwiesenermaßen. Ob es mit allen Lüftern (insbesondere langfristig) klappt sei dahingestellt aber wenn ein Lüfter kaputt wird kann man ihn noch immer tauschen.


----------



## Pstif (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ok noch eine Frage zur Lüftersteuerung. Ich habe eine ganz billige gefunden mit 6 känele und zwar die von Alpenföhn. Ich weiß die regelt die Lüfter auch nur bis 5V runter.

Aber jetzt zur Frage gibt es eigentlich Lüftersteuerung wo ich in abhänigkeit zur CPU Kerntempratur und GPU Kerntempratur die Lüfter regeln kann? Und die auch die Lüfter komplett abschaltet?

Da ich mir denke das es ein Problem werden wird über die Tempratur vom Öl zu regeln, da dieses ja verzögert die Tempratur annimmt. So möchte ich das die Lüfter sobald die Kerntempratur steigt höher drehen. Meint ihr das ist eine gute Idee oder schlechte Idee?


----------



## Offset (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Also mir würde da nur die aquaero einfallen. Allerdings dürfte man im öl ja eh keinen Unterschied zwischen langsamen und schnellen Lüftern hören, deshalb würde ich die einfach auf Vollgas laufen lassen.

MfG


----------



## Pstif (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Das wäre nicht für die Lüfter im Öl sondern für die Lüfter auf den Radiator.


----------



## Abductee (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Was spricht gegen die Lüftersteuerung am Mainboard?
Das Hinausführen der Kabel?


----------



## Offset (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Schau dir mal das an: http://geizhals.de/aqua-computer-aquaero-5-lt-53095-a616476.html 
Da könnte man auch noch temperatursensoren uvm. hinmachen


----------



## Pstif (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Gegen der Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards spricht das man die Lüfter nicht Abschalten kann und das wir dadurch nicht mehr Tempratursensoren hatt.

Ok die Aqua computer Lüftersteuerung ist intressant, durch dieser brauchen wir keine Tempratursensoren aus dem Aquarium rauslegen usw. Die wird es warscheinlich. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## ebastler (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich würde die Lüfter alle über das Mainboard regeln...

Bei meinem Asus zum Beispiel, kann ich 4 oder 5 PWM oder 3-pin Fans regeln, und für jeden eigene Lüfterkurven abhängig von den Temperaturen der diversen Teile, welche das Board selbst misst, verwenden.
So gut wird das mit einer externen Steuerung nie, da die, im Gegensatz zum Board, nicht die Kerntenperaturen kriegt.


----------



## feil (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

ich hab die nesteq die kann das auch auch 0Db spruch lüfter laufen erst ab einer bestimmten temperatur.
NesteQ - Leading in innovation

ich hab so eine eingebaut und bin zufrieden damit.
mfg


----------



## Pstif (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

ok unser neue High End Hardware.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sogar mit modifikationen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade eben wurde sie gereinigt: (so eine Hardware hält viel 1l puren Alkohol aber dafür habe ich jetzt 3 pro mile)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt  wird die Hardware gebacken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offset (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich dachte grade ihr habt schon wieder neue Hardware gekauft, nur waren die Bilder noch nicht geladen.


----------



## Pstif (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Nochmal ein kleines Update: 
Der Testaufbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Umdrehungen der Lüfter Temps bitte nicht beachten da ich nicht Prime 95 laufen gelassen habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Stromaufnahme der Lüfter:
CPU Lüfter 132mA
GPU Lüfter(hier als Gehäuselüfter beschrieben: 83mA

Jetzt wird die Graka übertaktet und dan kommt das Öl


----------



## Offset (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Wollt ihr das heute noch im Öl versenken?


----------



## Pstif (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ok wider ein Update:
Dazu ein Video. Wenn es euch gefällt lässt ein Abo dort und bitte Kommentieren.

Der Pc läuft immer noch jetzt circa 2:30 stunden mit Prime 95. Tempratur der CPU ist momentan auf 50°C.

Ok jetzt zu den Lüfter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU Fan: 227mA
GPU Fan: 163mA (Tippfehler sorry)
Ich glaube diese Ströme sind zu verkraften.

Was soll ich noch Testen? Habt ihr eine Idee?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abductee (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Wäre gut zu wissen was die Lüfter für eine Stromaufnahme hatten bevor du sie im Öl versenkt hast.
Der CPU-Lüfter verbraucht jetzt ~2,8W.
Halte ich eigentlich schon für relativ viel.


----------



## Pstif (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Die Stromaufnahme der Lüfter in Luft steht oben.





> Die Stromaufnahme der Lüfter:
> CPU Lüfter 132mA
> GPU Lüfter(hier als Gehäuselüfter beschrieben: 83mA


Das sind dan 1.58W CPU Lüfter
und 0,996 GPU Lüfter

Und im ÖL

CPU Fan: 227mA
GPU Fan: 163mA (Achtung oben ist ein Tippfehler von mir sind nicht 263mA sondern 163mA)

Das sind CPUfan 2,7W
Und GPU fan 1,95W

Ein Anstieg um das Doppelte das finde ich persönlich nicht viel. Da die Spezifikationen (Aufkleber auf den Lüfter) wie folgt lauten: CPU Fan 12V und 0,16A und GPU Fan 12V und 0,3A. Das bedeutet der GPU fan läuft unter den hersteller Spezifikationen, nur der CPU Fan liegt 67mA darüber.


----------



## Superwip (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Aber jetzt zur Frage gibt es eigentlich Lüftersteuerung wo ich in abhänigkeit zur CPU Kerntempratur und GPU Kerntempratur die Lüfter regeln kann? Und die auch die Lüfter komplett abschaltet?
> 
> Da ich mir denke das es ein Problem werden wird über die Tempratur vom Öl zu regeln, da dieses ja verzögert die Tempratur annimmt. So möchte ich das die Lüfter sobald die Kerntempratur steigt höher drehen. Meint ihr das ist eine gute Idee oder schlechte Idee?



Ja, gibt es...

...unbedingt sinnvoll ist das aber nicht.

Du kühlst ja das Öl. Daher ist es nur sinnvoll die Öltemperatur stabil zu halten. Das kleine Lastschwankungen nicht unmittelbar eine Auswirkung auf die Lüfter haben ist ja nicht schlecht. Allenfalls den Umlauf des Öls solltest du in Abhängigkeit von der Komponententemperatur steuern aber ich denke auch das du den überhaupt nicht steuern solltest.



> Schau dir mal das an: http://geizhals.de/aqua-computer-aqu...5-a616476.html
> Da könnte man auch noch temperatursensoren uvm. hinmachen



Das Problem an dem Teil ist -neben dem Preis- das die analogen Spannungsregler relativ schwach sind. Nur 1,65A/Lüfter.



> Ein Anstieg um das Doppelte das finde ich persönlich nicht viel. Da die Spezifikationen (Aufkleber auf den Lüfter) wie folgt lauten: CPU Fan 12V und 0,16A und GPU Fan 12V und 0,3A. Das bedeutet der GPU fan läuft unter den hersteller Spezifikationen, nur der CPU Fan liegt 67mA darüber.



Das passt schon, die Elektronik der Lüfter wird ja auch zusätzlich vom Öl gekühlt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Superwip schrieb:


> Normale NTC Sensoren sollten/müssen aber im Gegensatz zu Pt Sensoren kalibriert werden um einigermaßen genau zu sein weshalb ich eher Pt bevorzuge. Die sind aber leider nicht mit normalen Lüftersteuerungen kompatibel, es gibt aber USB Messwandler.



Besser messen ist immer möglich. Aber wenn man NTCs im gewünschten Bereich kalibiriert (und das ist hier nun wirklich kein Problem), sind Messgenauigkeiten von ±0,5 K eigentlich kein Problem und das reicht für die hiesigen Zwecke mehr als aus. Für bessere Messtechnik ist halt eine vielfach größeres Investition nötig und bei einem derartigen Projekt ist es im zweifelsfall besser, 10 Temperaturen grob als eine exakt zu messen.



> Das Problem dabei ist das das Öl die Wärme (auch) an der Rückseite möglicherweise so gut abtransportiert das man nicht viel messen kann... Jedenfalls sind die Werte nicht mit Werten vergleichbar die an der Luft gemessen wurden.



Stück Schaumstoff auf die Rückseite des Sensors - fertig.




Pstif schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht für die Lüfter im Öl sondern für die Lüfter auf den Radiator.



Die Radiatorlüfter musst du nach der Öltemperatur regeln, eben weil das Öl stark verzögert auf die CPU-Belastung reagiert. Und dafür ist definitiv eine Steuerung aus dem Wakü-Bereich nötig (Aquaero wäre auch meine Empfehlung), um eben die Trägheit zu berücksichtigen. Ne Lukü-Steuerung wäre, wenn sie überhaupt eine Sollwertregelung bietet, nach 15-30 Sekunden auf 100% und irgendwann 15-30 Minuten später hat dann auch die Öltemperatur reagiert


----------



## Superwip (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Besser messen ist immer möglich. Aber wenn man NTCs im gewünschten Bereich kalibiriert (und das ist hier nun wirklich kein Problem), sind Messgenauigkeiten von ±0,5 K eigentlich kein Problem und das reicht für die hiesigen Zwecke mehr als aus. Für bessere Messtechnik ist halt eine vielfach größeres Investition nötig und bei einem derartigen Projekt ist es im zweifelsfall besser, 10 Temperaturen grob als eine exakt zu messen.



Theoretisch sind NTCs nicht schlechter als Pt Temperaturfühler... die Kalibrierung ist der Haken an der Sache.

Pt-Sensoren kann man aufgrund ihrer linearen Kennlinie sehr gut 1-Punkt kalibrieren (bei 0°C, also etwa in Eiswasser sollte genau der Nennwiderstand erreicht werden) oder annehmen das der Hersteller sie gut kalibriert hat, sie lassen sich sehr genau, mit geringer Serienstreuung fertigen.

NTC Sensoren muss/sollte man eigentlich 3-Punkt kalibrieren und ihre nicht-lineare Kennlinie anpassen was die meisten Lüftersteuerungen in dieser Form gar nicht unterstützen. Da die Serienstreuung bei NTC Sensoren in der Regel wesentlich größer ist als bei Pt Sensoren kann man sich weniger auf Herstellerangaben verlassen. Für typische nicht kalibrierte NTC Sensoren werden oft +/-2K angegeben und das ist durchaus ernst zu nehmen. Selbst mit billigen Pt Sensoren kommt man aber auf +/- 0,5K.



> Stück Schaumstoff auf die Rückseite des Sensors - fertig.



Damit kann man vielleicht besser messen aber mit Luft vergleichbar ist der Wert nach wie vor nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Wenn die Rückseite isoliert ist, sind stationäre Werte mit Luft vergleichbar. Und die Serienschwankung in der Kennlinie von NTCs ist afaik nicht so groß, dass du bei 1 Punkt-Kalibrierung im fraglichen Temperaturbereich Abweichungen von >1 K zwischen Sensoren hast. Davon abgesehen unterstützt das Aquaero iirc eine Mehrpunktkalibrierung und für hiesige Zwecke kann man die Anzeigewerte auch einfach nachträglich umsetzen.


----------



## Superwip (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Und mit welcher Referenz soll man _im fraglichen Temperaturbereich_ kalibrieren?

Der Schmelzpunkt von Eis ist eigentlich die einzige halbwegs brauchbare Referenztemperatur die sich ohne großen Aufwand einstellen lässt aber der ist schon recht weit entfernt und die Genauigkeit dieser Temperaturreferenz darf auch nicht überschätzt werden. Schon deutlich weiter entfernt und noch ungenauer ist der Siedepunkt von Wasser.

Man kann den NTC Sensor natürlich auch im Vergleich zu einem genaueren Thermometer, etwa einem mit Pt-Sensor kalibrieren aber dann könnte man diesen auch gleich direkt einsetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Einen genaueren Temperatursensor für den fraglichen Bereich hat nahezu jeder in Form eines Fieberthermometers im Haus.
Ein Dutzend pt-Thermometer nicht. Eine Möglichkeit, die meist runden Fühler auf flachen Oberflächen vernünftig anzubringen, erst recht nicht.


----------



## Pstif (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

*Update:*

Heute ist wieder ein Paket gekommen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Low (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Warum fotografierst du eigentlich immer den Monitor? Screenshots wären doch besser?


----------



## Superwip (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Warum fotografierst du eigentlich immer den Monitor? Screenshots wären doch besser?



Das sind ja Fotos/"Screenshots" von dem alten Test-PC der im Öl versenkt wurde, da der PC aus naheliegenden Gründen weder am Netzwerk hängt noch über einen freien (nicht im Öl versenkten) USB Steckplatz verfügt ist es nicht ganz einfach die Screenshots da herunter zu bekommen.


----------



## fabianiosodon (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Low schrieb:


> Warum fotografierst du eigentlich immer den Monitor? Screenshots wären doch besser?


 
man muss ja nicht immer das beste haben^^


----------



## Lennart_1808 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Vielleicht wurde es schon gefragt und ich hab´s übelesen,
aber wie viel teurer ist das Kühlsystem als ein normales?

Sehr geile Idee übrigens 
 Hoffe auf einen baldigen Test des Systems


----------



## Pstif (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Heute haben wir versucht die Tempratursensoren zu kalibrieren.

Dazu haben wir eine Schüssel Wasser genommen und alle eingetaucht und mit einen Fiebermesser gemessen. Danach haben wir alle wider raus. Das Ergebnis überzeugt mich jetzt nicht wirklich. Sie fehlen immer ein paar zehntel Grad ab. Ist das normal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das Ergebnis aus.

Edit: Was meinst du unter normales Kühlsystem?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Äh: Ihr habt die dem Aquaero beiliegenden Foliensensoren in Wasser getaucht?
Schlechte Idee, die sind nicht wasserdicht 

Genauigkeiten im Zehntelgradbereich werdet ihr mit denen aber ohnehin nicht erreichen (das AC da zweistellige Nachkommastellen angibt, ist lächerlich). Das ist für eure Zwecke aber auch gar nicht nötig - siehe meine Diskussion mit Superwip. Heizt ein Gefäß mit eurem Öl auf ~30-35 °C (Referenz(fieber)thermometer), taucht die Sensoren ein und kalibriert sie auf diesem Wert.


----------



## Pstif (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

*Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Jetzt haben wir alle Anschlüsse besorgt und der erste von 4 Radiatoren ist auch angekommen!
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Temperatursenoren im Öl kalibrieren. Auf alle 16 Sensoren gibt es jetzt nur noch eine Abweichung von 0.1°C.
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kurze Frage: Sind das die Spannungswandler der GraKa?


----------



## ebastler (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Jap, das sind die Schaltelemente der Spannungswandler. Die grauen Drosseln dahinter gehören noch dazu, und ein paar Kondensatoren, aber heiss sollten v.A. die Halbleiter, die du markiert hast, werden.


----------



## Superwip (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Kurze Frage: Sind das die Spannungswandler der GraKa?



Ja, jedenfalls ein Teil davon.

Die Spannungswandler sind Schaltregler. Sie bestehen im Wesentlichen aus einem IC der unter anderem einen Leistungs-MOSFET und eventuell eine Diode enthält (MOSFET und Diode können auch seperate Bauteile sein, oft ist auch eine Ansteuerungselekronik enthalten, man spricht dann von DrMOS) sowie aus einer Spule (die grauen Bauteile auf dem Bild oberhalb davon) und einem Kondensator (welche Kondensatoren hier welchem SpaWa zugeordnet sind kann ich nicht erkennen).


----------



## fabianiosodon (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

*Update:*

Die Lüftersteuerung ist fertig montiert und auch die Sensoren sind verbaut. Ich hoffe dass wir jetzt genügend Temps liefern können^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pstif (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ok mal ein kleines Update.

Diese woche wollten wir mal gucken was mit unserer Hardware möglich ist und haben eine Banchsession eingelegt. Aber mit den Ergebniss sind wir gar nicht zufrieden. Könnte uns einer Helfen? Es geht um die Grafikkarten.

Noch eine Kleinigkeit: Gestern waren wir in der Werkstatt und haben den unterbau des Aquariums gebaut aber seht selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offset (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Willst du die Bench Ergebnisse nicht mal zeigen?


----------



## fabianiosodon (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

ich hab jetzt nur dieses ergebnis und zwar von Unigine Valley Benchmark




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pstif (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Das problem sind ja nicht die punkte. Wir können die grafikkarten nur um  100 Mhz gpu und 600 Mhz Memory anheben. Nach einen Biosflash wo wir das  TDP auf 400W und die Spannung auf 1.215 stellten, konnten wir auf  maximal 118  Mhz gpu takt gehen. Die Tempratur der Gpu betrug dabei gerade mal 60 grad bei Volllast unter Öl wird die dan noch sinken und so könnten wir weiter nach oben, aber dadurch das die Grafikkarte einfach abstürtzt wird das nichts. Darum würde ich einen suchen der uns helfen könnte.


----------



## Offset (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Also ich bin überhaupt nicht der oc experte, aber so wie das aussieht sind die chips einfach ziemlich schlecht. Habt ihr die Karten mal einzeln übertaktet, es kann ja sein dass eine halt einen miesen chip hat.


----------



## BittersweetPoison (1. Januar 2014)

Also erstmal riesen Respekt an euch....richtig geiles Projekt....
Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin.bei der Hardware blutet mir das Herz.die kannste ja nie wieder vernünftig normal benutzen. ^^
Aber geil...wirklich geil


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Pstif schrieb:


> Das problem sind ja nicht die punkte. Wir können die grafikkarten nur um  100 Mhz gpu und 600 Mhz Memory anheben. Nach einen Biosflash wo wir das  TDP auf 400W und die Spannung auf 1.215 stellten, konnten wir auf  maximal 118  Mhz gpu takt gehen. Die Tempratur der Gpu betrug dabei gerade mal 60 grad bei Volllast unter Öl wird die dan noch sinken und so könnten wir weiter nach oben, aber dadurch das die Grafikkarte einfach abstürtzt wird das nichts. Darum würde ich einen suchen der uns helfen könnte.


 
Macht mal mit etwas weniger extremen Settings ein paar Lasttests. Wenn sie da auch abstürzt, würde ich auf die Kühlung kleinerer Bauteile tippen (auch wenn gerade die ja kein Problem mit Öl machen sollte). Jedenfalls hat mir hier eine r290 mit eigentlich recht potenter Lukühlung (experimentell montierter Peter) auch bei recht niedrigen Lasten die Grätsche gemacht (UT ging noch  ), während sie mit passenden Wasserkühlern auch FurMark-Dauerbelastung durchhält. Was da überhitzt ist, hab ich aber auch nicht rausgefunden - bis zum Absturz waren alle von GPU-Z auslesbaren Werte unauffällig. Die Hauptspannungswandler, die ich als erstes in Verdacht hatte, haben in anderen Tests auch bei 110 °C noch keinen Ärger gemacht und der RAM kam auch ohne Kühlung aus.


----------



## PCTom (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Pstif schrieb:


> Das problem sind ja nicht die punkte. Wir können die grafikkarten nur um  100 Mhz gpu und 600 Mhz Memory anheben. Nach einen Biosflash wo wir das  TDP auf 400W und die Spannung auf 1.215 stellten, konnten wir auf  maximal 118  Mhz gpu takt gehen. Die Tempratur der Gpu betrug dabei gerade mal 60 grad bei Volllast unter Öl wird die dan noch sinken und so könnten wir weiter nach oben, aber dadurch das die Grafikkarte einfach abstürtzt wird das nichts. Darum würde ich einen suchen der uns helfen könnte.



selbst mit den 400W stößt du ohne HW mod ans V oder TDP Limit, in euren Fall V Limit, deine Karten werden nie die 400W nehmen , als Tipp VRamtakt runter GPU ausloten der bringt mehr wie der VRamtakt beim GK 110


----------



## rammstein89 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Als erstes -> Top Projekt, auch wenn es mit vielen Schwierigkeiten gespickt ist
Zweitens -> ein Top an die anderen User, die sich auch einen Kopf machen und
                      den beiden Helfen möchten

Frage -> kann man mathematisch errechnen, wie hoch eine Temperatur im Kabel
                wird, wenn man als Angabe Ampere, Watt und den Kabelquerschnitt hat?

Es geht um die schwerer drehenden Lüfter im Ölbad. Durch höhere Stromaufnahme mehr
Leistung (wie ihr schon brichtet habt), aber die höhere Leistung hat auch eine höheren
Abwärme zufolge und das bei den wahrscheinlich niedrigen Kabelquerschnitten.....nicht
das da was durchbrennt


----------



## Superwip (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Frage -> kann man mathematisch errechnen, wie hoch eine Temperatur im Kabel
> wird, wenn man als Angabe Ampere, Watt und den Kabelquerschnitt hat?



Nein kann man nicht.

Das hängt nämlich nicht nur von der Wärmeproduktion im Kabel ab [Verlustleistung des Kabels: Spezifischer Widerstand des Kabelmaterials (etwa 1,7*10^-9 Ohm/m) aber wiederum Temperaturabhängig...) * Stromstärke² * = Verlustleistung pro (Meter) Kabellänge] sondern auch von der Wärmeleitung aus dem Kabel heraus die von der Dicke der Isolierung und dem Isoliermaterial abhängt, sowie von dem Wärmeabtransport von der Kabeloberfläche welcher in Öl natürlich weit besser ist als an der Luft

Ich denke jedenfalls nicht das irgendwas durchbrennen wird. Und wenn doch ersetze den Lüfter.


----------



## Pstif (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Jetzt haben wir die Grafikkarte auf 85Mhz und 500Mhz plus einen ganzen Nachmittag durchlaufen gelassen ohne probleme. Das bedeutet dan woll die Spannung wird zu nieder sein. Da ich im i-net schon nach lösungen gesucht habe, bis auf einen Softmod für den NCP4206, aber wir haben den NCP 4208 verbaut. Frage ich mal kann uns hier einer bei einen Hardmod helfen?

So nun zum eigenltichen hier wider ein Update:

In den Deckeln wurde alles eingebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und es wurden zwei Kühler und ein Schlauch verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrairworthy (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Pstif schrieb:


> [...] Da ich im i-net schon nach lösungen gesucht habe, bis auf einen Softmod für den NCP4206, aber wir haben den NCP 4208 verbaut. Frage ich mal kann uns hier einer bei einen Hardmod helfen? [...]



In dem Fall gibt es wohl nur eine Lösung: Grafikkarten gegen Referenz-Karten (ich präferiere EVGA) tauschen. Wahrscheinlich sind aber die 14 Tage Fernabsatzrecht schon abgelaufen?


----------



## Viner-Cent (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Wenn dann EVGA, klasse Firma, soweit ich weis die einzigste die Garantie auf GraKas mit anderen Kühlungen (WaKü oder dicke Luftkühler)


----------



## Offset (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Wenn man das Bios geflasht hat sieht es aber mit Garantie nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Viner-Cent (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Daniel12449 schrieb:


> *einzige
> Mfg Daniel


 
Uups, sorry für den fehler

ontopic: ich hab n video gesehen von einer graka die zwei bioschips hat, ist ganz praktisch wenn man da was versaut:
MSI GTX 780 Lightning - YouTube
kostet "nur" 30€ mehr wie die gigabyte (499€ zu 532€), das wäres mir wert, volr allem wegen den besseren bauteilen die sie verbaut haben


----------



## Pstif (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Umtausch ist nicht mehr möglich da wir sie schon ca 2 monate haben. Jap jetzt würde ich mir auch eine andere kaufen. Wir haben uns auch schon überlegt auf die Ti umzurüsten aber den mehrpreis den wir jetzt zahlen würden wäre einfach nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Viner-Cent (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Also wenn die noch funktionieren würde ich für die Ölversifften teile interesse anmelden, wenn ihr die nicht mehr gebrauchen könnt, nehm ich gerne ;D


----------



## daddyprime (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Wie geil ist das denn? Eine immer teurer werden Kühlflüssigkeit.


----------



## fabianiosodon (8. Januar 2014)

jetzt werden wir schon sehen was wir mit den grakas tun. 

jedenfalls es ist wieder weiter gegengen! beim ersten pc sind die kühler montiert und die schläuche verlegt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabianiosodon (19. Januar 2014)

*UPDATE:*

jetzt sind die schläuche verlegt, alles angeschlossen und bereit  jetzt wird noch alles mit wasser auf seine dichtheit geprüft und nächstes wochenende kommt endlich alles ins öl 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viner-Cent (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Wollt ihr noch mehr Lüfter auf die Radis machen oder recht das? Wo liegt eigentlich der Siedepunkt von eurem Öl?


----------



## Pstif (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Fürs erste lassen wir diese Lüfter ihren dienst machen. Wir müssen schauen was wir für Tempraturen erreichen. Eigentlich wollen wir unter Windows passiv Kühlen. Siedepunkt müsste bei 150°C liegen. Flammpunkt liegt jedenfalz bei 190°C.


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Man könnte den Radiator leicht Schräg stellen, ein halbwegs Luftdichtes Gehäuse rundherum bauen und die Lüfter von unten nach oben blasen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viner-Cent (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Gut, dann werdet ihr keine Probleme mit Gasentwicklung haben, hab mal ne Ölkühlung gesehen, wo das Öl nen Siedepunkt von 50°C hatte, die haben dann nur nen Kühlblock gehabt wo das verdampfte Öl dran kondensiert. War auch cool.


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Es gibt kein "Öl" mit einem Siedepunkt von 50°C, das muss etwas anderes gewesen sein...

Eine Möglichkeit ist etwa Neohexan.

Da die entstehenden Dämpfe in Kombination mit Luft explosiv sind gehe ich nicht davon aus das Neohexan eingesetzt wurde, wahrscheinlicher ist irgendeine Fluor-Kohlenstoffverbindung.


Der Siedepunkt gängiger Öle ist jedenfalls weit höher als der von Wasser und der Dampfdruck geringer. Übliche Siedepunkte von Paraffinölen liegen bei über 250°C.


----------



## Viner-Cent (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Egal, war irgendeine extrem schlecht leitende, sichere Flüssigkeit.


----------



## fabianiosodon (19. Januar 2014)

*2. UPDATE:*  dichtheitstest ist am laufen und noch sieht alles gut aus  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2-3 tage bleibt das wasser drin um sicher zu gehen dass alles dicht ist.


----------



## Pstif (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Dichtheitstest war erfolgreich, morgen oder übermorgen wird es wol mit dem Öl los gehen.
Jetzt habe ich eine Frage. Wie kann ich den Pc voll auslasten?(CPU und GPUs) Gibt es da ein Programm oder muss ich Unigen und Prime laufen lassen das der Pc zu 100% ausgelastet ist?

Mir kommt so vor als wäre das intresse jetzt nicht mehr so groß. Schade.


----------



## Alex2084 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich verfolge jeden Post hier, und bin sehr gespannt wie lange das ganze funktionieren wird. Wobei ich euch wünsche das ihr da keine Probleme bekommt. Ansonsten ein fast einzigartiges Projekt.


----------



## nick9999 (24. Januar 2014)

Ich verfolge auch alles was hier passiert. 
Hoffe auch das alles perfekt läuft. 

Zum auslasten wird ich schon ein GPU und CPU benchmark laufen lassen und eventuell bei PRIME dann die Anzahl der Threads reduzieren damit die GPU noch Ausrichtung belastet wird. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das notwendig ist.


----------



## ebastler (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Bin auch noch fleissig am Lesen! Ich wüsste nur nicht, was ich dazu noch sagen sollte. Ich habe keine Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet, daher beschränk ich mich aufs Lesen, wie wohl die meisten Anderen auch


----------



## JJ Walker (24. Januar 2014)

Gpu kann man doch mit nem Benchmark test ganz  gut auslasten oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Pstif schrieb:


> Dichtheitstest war erfolgreich, morgen oder übermorgen wird es wol mit dem Öl los gehen.
> Jetzt habe ich eine Frage. Wie kann ich den Pc voll auslasten?(CPU und GPUs) Gibt es da ein Programm oder muss ich Unigen und Prime laufen lassen das der Pc zu 100% ausgelastet ist?



prime (smallFTT/in place) und Furmark haben sich bewährt. Es gibt ein paar Tools, die zumindest einzelne CPU-Architekturen besser auslassen und RAM und VRAM werden bei der Kombination auch wenig belästigt, aber der Gesamtverbrauch liegt schon deutlich über dem, was du im regulären Betrieb erreichen wirst und Hotspots an Kleinverbrauchern hast du imho eh nicht zu befürchten.


----------



## gegi88 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Hat sich nochmal etwas getan? Verfolge euer Projekt schon seit langem!


----------



## fabianiosodon (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

ja es ist schon was weiter gegangen, und zwar ist uns bei den letzten tests (furmark & prime95) mit luftkühlung das netzteil abgeraucht -.- naja es ist wies ist^^ jedenfalls ist ersatz schon besorgt und es kann jetzt weiter gehn


----------



## Offset (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

O_o Wie habt ihr denn das geschafft? Alle Regler auf max.?  Naja furmark ist ja auch ein Netzteiltoaster.
Freu mich trotzdem schon auf weitere Updates!


----------



## fabianiosodon (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



Offset schrieb:


> O_o Wie habt ihr denn das geschafft? Alle Regler auf max.?  Naja furmark ist ja auch ein Netzteiltoaster.
> Freu mich trotzdem schon auf weitere Updates!


 
nein hatten wir nicht... denk mal vielleicht wars schon ab werk defekt?! wer weiss^^


----------



## bthight (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Denkt an den Jährlichen Ölwechsel, und 0W40 von Mobil 1 verwenden 
Vollsynthetisch versteht sich.

--> Geniales Projekt, eine "Kleinserie" würde mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## destroyer97 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Diesel? xD hab nur erste seite gelesen ._. ist aber auch sehr interesant


----------



## fabianiosodon (22. Februar 2014)

bthight schrieb:


> Denkt an den Jährlichen Ölwechsel, und 0W40 von Mobil 1 verwenden  Vollsynthetisch versteht sich



...und alle 2 jahre zum tüv oder?^^


----------



## ToflixGamer (7. März 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Jetzt mal ne ganz blöde Frage...

Wieso gehen die Komponenten durch solches Öl eigentlich nicht kaputt? Ich meine, wenn man das alles quasi einfach so ins Öl reinschmeißt... dann fließt doch auch alles in die Hardware, oder? Geht das dann nicht auch kaputt?

Ansonsten: Richtig geile Idee, bin gespannt auf das fertige Projekt!


----------



## Offset (7. März 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

So lange das Öl nicht leitet (was es ja nicht tut), sollte da nix passieren. Klar fließt das alles in die Hardware und das ist auch ne extreme Sauerei wenn man mal etwas aus dem Öl rausholen will, oder sogar wieder sauberbekommen.  

Wie siehts eigentlich gerade aus? Gibts mal wieder ein Update?

MfG


----------



## Demolux (10. März 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Habe ein ähnliches Projekt am Laufen: Die Festplatten können übrigens auch ins Öl, allerdings sollte man eine Art Luftschnorchel an der Membran anbringen, die den Druckausgleich herstellt


----------



## DOcean (14. März 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

CeBIT 2014: 6-Terabyte-Festplatte im Sprudelbad | heise online

dann kann auch die Platte ins Bad, und die Flüssigkeit ist wohl ganz interessant... http://solutions.3mdeutschland.de/wps/portal/3M/de_DE/Novec/Home/Solutions/Data_Processing/ das ist eigentlich ein Feuerlöschmittel


----------



## Pstif (6. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Hallo Leute

We are still alive.

Weiß jemand ob man solche Klinkenbuchsen wie auf den Mainboards oben sind zu kaufen bekommt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Updates werden noch folgen keine Angst


----------



## acidburn1811 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Vom alten MB runter löten ?


----------



## Superwip (6. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Na ja... meistens werden nur 1x Klinkenbuchsen verkauft und nicht 6x...

Wenn du so einen ganzen Block mit 6 Klinkenbuchsen willst ist es vielleicht am einfachsten und am billigsten wenn du ihn aus einem alten MB auslötest. Natürlich kannst du auch mehrere einzel-Buchsen kombinieren, die bekommst du bei Conrad, Reichelt u.Ä.


----------



## Pstif (7. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ok heute gibt es von mir ein kleines Update:

Gerade eben wurden folgende Teile an mich Versendet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kann das Rätsel raten beginnen Was haben wir mit diesen Teilen vor?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Klingt so, als ob jetzt endlich das zweitgrößte Problem (nach Auswahl/Kauf eines passenden Öls) von Öl-PCs in Angriff genommen wird.


----------



## Pstif (7. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Was heißt endlich? Eigentlich dachten wir, wir hätten das Problem schon gelöst. Aber naja das Problem besteht immer noch deshalb wird jetzt noch etwas eingebaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Hattet ihr?
Hab ehrlich gesagt ein Bisschen den Überblick verloren. Zum Anfang wurde zwar mal kriechendes Öl thematisiert, aber Bilder gabs iirc bislang nur von (so-dachte-ich) provisorischen Aufbauten, bei denen Kabel von außen direkt ins Öl hingen.


----------



## Pstif (8. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Es ist so das die Mainboard Stecker oberhalb des Öles sind. So dachten wir das kein Öl mehr herrauskommt, aber naja Tests beweißen was anderes. Deshalb wird dort die Konstruktion verbessert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

fahrstäheae.
Macht mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Istzustand, damit wir wissen, was Sache ist


----------



## Pstif (10. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

*Update:*

gestern haben wir die Teile von Reichelt erhalten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch etwas ist gekommen,aber seht selbst^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dazu noch eine erfreuliche Nachricht, wir haben nun einen Sponsor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank an die Firma Aquatuning für die Unterstützung unseres Projekts.
Aquatuning

Noch einen besonderen Dank an Andreas Klassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Hui. Gabs die Radiatoren im Dutzend billiger oder wie?


----------



## fabianiosodon (20. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Hey Leute! Jetzt gibs wieder mal ein UPDATE 

Am gestrigen Samstag hat sich wieder etwas getan... und zwar haben wir (wie uns von Abductee empfohlen wurde) für unsere neuen Radiatoren auch Gehäuse gemacht, damit die Kühlleistung optimiert wird!



Abductee schrieb:


> Man könnte den Radiator leicht Schräg stellen, ein halbwegs Luftdichtes Gehäuse rundherum bauen und die Lüfter von unten nach oben blasen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Gehäuse haben wir aus 1,5mm dickem Schwarzblech gemacht, die dann anschließend noch mit Öl eingelassen werden, damit sie nicht rosten^^
Da ein so dünnes Blech nicht gerade eine gute Stabilität hat, haben wir es auf beiden Seiten gefalzt, sodass es sich nicht mehr verbiegen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald alle Einzelteile fertig zugeschnitten, entgratet und gebogen waren, ging es ans zusammen schweißen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das (fast) fertige Gehäuse mit Radiator drauf sieht dann in etwa so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt haben wir noch die kleineren Teile (Halterungen der Lüfter) mit dem WIG-Schweißgetät angeschweißt. Alles andere (Halterungen des Radiators, die Standfüse,...) werden im laufe der nächsten Woche gemacht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> fahrstäheae.
> Macht mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Istzustand, damit wir wissen, was Sache ist


 
Da bis jetzt erst ein System fast fertig ist, veröffentlichen wir noch keine Bilder davon... sobald beide PC's laufen kommen dann die Bilder und Ergebnisse^^ aber ich kann euch jetzt schon sagen, dass sich das warten lohnen wird 


PS: wünsche allen noch ein FROHES OSTERFEST

Grüße fabianiosodon


----------



## Superwip (20. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Wozu der Raspberry?

Coole Stanzmaschinen... sind das deine?

Extra einölen des Blechs sollte aber nicht nötig sein, ich denke das wird sich schon von selbst erledigen...


----------



## Pstif (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Raspberry haben wir keinen gekauft ist nur auf den Katalog abgebildet.

Nein meine Maschinen sind es nicht, aber wir dürfen auf solche Maschinen arbeiten was ich ziemlich nett von unseren Chefs finde. Noch dazu ist jede Maschine doppelt vorhanden Die Stanzmaschine ist zwar nicht abgebildet aber egal

Dazu möchte ich mich jetzt mal bei beiden Chefs recht herzlich bedanken.


----------



## Superwip (21. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> Raspberry haben wir keinen gekauft ist nur auf den Katalog abgebildet.


----------



## Lyran (30. April 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Sehr interessantes Projekt! Von Öl-Kühlung hat man ja immer mal wieder gelesen, aber dieses ist das erste Projekt das ordentlich geplant aussieht und mit aktueller Hardware daher kommt. Ich bin gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## Butcherl1ke (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Haben will! Update vom aktuellen Stand wäre cool, hab mich heute komplett durch alle 24 Seiten gelesen und hab es mit großem Interesse verfolgt und hoffe auf positive Neuigkeiten


----------



## JakPol (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich steig mal ins Interesse und Gesabber ein!
[x]Abo


----------



## fabianiosodon (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

*[size=+1]UPDATE:[/size]*

So Leute heute gibts mal ein kleines Update! 
Die Gehäuse der Kühler haben wir jetzt fertig. Es mussten noch die Standfüße und die Halterung der Pumpe angebracht werden, die auch noch schwingungsdämpfend gelagert wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es bei uns gerade etwas stressiger zugeht (Arbeit, Prüfungen,...), hat sich beim Projekt nicht so viel getan.
Sobald sich die Lage wieder etwas beruhigt hat (ca. ende Juni), wird wieder voll durchgestartet!! 
Wir hoffen ihr bleibt trotzdem dran 

Hier noch mal der Link zum Facebook Album! Dort findet ihr alle Fotos: *[Projekt] Ölgekühlter / Oilcooled High-End PC* 
Wer will kanns auch liken, wir würden uns freuen


----------



## othm (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Alle Fotos angeschaut, total begeistert -> Abo*


----------



## Pstif (20. August 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Hallo Leute

Nach meinen Prüfungen und einer Pause geht es jetzt endlich weiter. Ich hoffe ihr habt uns nicht vergessen

Mittlerweile sind alle Kabel und Stecker für das IO Panel eingetroffen. Gestern habe ich das IO Panel gefräst und heute haben wir es entgratet. Morgen werden wir voraussichtlich das IO Panel löten gehen.

Dazu hier ein Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offset (20. August 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Haha was ein Zufall, ich war heut schon kurz davor nach einem Update zu fragen .Schön das es endlich weitergeht.


----------



## CentralCynus (21. August 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Super, gefällt mir!


----------



## mo_ritzl (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

KLasse, mach weiter so


----------



## ebastler (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Freut mich, dass es wieder Fahrt aufgenommen hat! Freue mich auf Updates!


----------



## fabianiosodon (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

danke dass ihr dran geblieben seit weitere updates kommen voraussichtlich am wochenende!!


----------



## Kandzi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich lass mal ein Abo da.

Sehr interessantes und gut geplantes Projekt


----------



## CentralCynus (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ich hätte mal kurz noch eine Frage: Wie bekommst du die Hardware dann eigentlich wieder sauber?


----------



## Abductee (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

SONAX 08064000 Professional ElektronikReiniger D/TR/I/GB: Amazon.de: Auto


----------



## CentralCynus (23. August 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Ah, okay. Ich dachte schon


----------



## fabianiosodon (25. August 2014)

so leute!! jetzt gibs wieder (wenn auch verspätet) ein UPDATE  
die kabel sind fertig abisoliert und heute haben wir mit dem löten der audiokabel begonnen. das abisolieren hat etwas länger gedauert als gedacht... deshalb auch die verzögerung des updates^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabianiosodon (11. September 2014)

hey leute heut gibs wieder ein kleines update!!

das löten dauert "etwas" länger als gedacht^^
bis jetzt haben wir die usb 2.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die audio stecker 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die beiden e-sata stecker fertig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gerade sind wir dabei die hdmi/displayport stecker zu löten. es gestaltet sich nicht gerade leicht bei 21 pole^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jedoch nach eininger zeit findet man die richtige technik dass kein chaos entsteht 
morgen gehts natürlich weiter und sobald wieder was fertig ist kommen wieder updates


----------



## TheR3venger (18. Oktober 2014)

Sieht alles sehr nice aus


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Bin auf weitere Updates gespannt


----------



## Superwip (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



> gerade sind wir dabei die hdmi/displayport stecker zu löten. es gestaltet sich nicht gerade leicht bei 21 pole^^


  Nicht nur die Zahl der Pole ist bei diesen Hochgeschwindigkeitsschnittstellen ein Problem sondern auch die Signalqualität. Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn du hier Probleme bekommst, ich hätte das eher über eine eigene Adapterplatine gelöst. Oder vielleicht auch einen handelsüblichen Steckadapter.  Problematisch sind hier vor allem eSATA-III, DP 1.2 und insbesondere 1.3, HDMI 1.3/1.4 und insbesondere 2.0, USB 3.0


----------



## fabianiosodon (4. November 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

hey leute! es ist wieder mal updatezeit 

das io-panel hat mehr zeit in anspruch genommen als geplant... daher das verspätete update^^



Superwip schrieb:


> Problematisch sind hier vor allem eSATA-III, DP 1.2 und insbesondere 1.3, HDMI 1.3/1.4 und insbesondere 2.0, USB 3.0



wir haben alle stecker auf herz und nieren geprüft und bis jetzt keine verbindungs-, geschwindigkeits- oder qualitätseinbusen bemerkt... alles läuft einwandfrei 
die stecker wurden alle im plexiglas eingeklebt und zur sicherheit noch mit plastidip abgedichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



morgen wird noch alles lackiert und im deckel eingebaut. fotos folgen natürlich^^

jetzt wirds wieder zackiger voran gehen, deshalb kommen wieder öfter updates!!


----------



## fabianiosodon (27. November 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: fertig gelötet und IO-Panel Einbau]*

**SCHNELL-UPDATE**

io-panel ist fertig lackiert und eingebaut!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht nicht schlecht aus oder?^^


----------



## Offset (27. November 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: fertig gelötet und IO-Panel Einbau]*

Sieht gut aus! 
Habt ihr alles schon getestet? Nicht das es nachher im Öl eine böse Überraschung gibt. Für was sind eigentlich die zwei silbernen Teile rechts neben dem io-panel?


----------



## fabianiosodon (28. November 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: fertig gelötet und IO-Panel Einbau]*

alle stecker wurden getestet und laufen einwandfrei die schrauben^^ nein scherz das sind die schalter für die led beleuchtung


----------



## Pstif (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: fertig gelötet und IO-Panel Einbau]*

Hallo Laute
Heute gibt es wider ein Update.

Neuer Cpu Kühler ist bei mir eingetroffen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Autokühler werden vorbereitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humilator (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE 20.12.2014: neuer CPU-Kühler eingetroffen]*

bin gespannt ob sich da noch was tut, lasst den thread hier nicht sterben^^


----------



## kevin123 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE 20.12.2014: neuer CPU-Kühler eingetroffen]*



Humilator schrieb:


> bin gespannt ob sich da noch was tut, lasst den thread hier nicht sterben^^



Er macht doch eh Updates!!!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE 20.12.2014: neuer CPU-Kühler eingetroffen]*

Sieht gut aus, ich bin gespannt


----------



## SilentHunter (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE 20.12.2014: neuer CPU-Kühler eingetroffen]*

Ich würde versuchen mit einer Aquariumspumpe  in einen grossen Cpu Kühler mit Lüfter von unten in den Kühler Lufteinzublasen um einen besseren Umwälzeffekt am Kühler zu erreichen . Ausserdem würde es bestimmt auch einen netten Optischen Effekt erzeugen. 

Zum abdichten diverser Steckerkomponenten könnte man dies evtl. mit durchsichtigem Giesharz versuchen wenn es eines gibt das elektrisch nicht leitend ist . Da sollte danach kein Öl mehr drankommen können .


----------



## Tischi89 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE 20.12.2014: neuer CPU-Kühler eingetroffen]*

Hey!
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einmal auf die ein Video Tagebuch von LinusTechTips hinweisen.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8mG-RkN2uTxaG7pz3feWGG2AwCM-W4nG
Hier findet ihr drei Videos in denen sie einen Fertig-Öl-PC von Pudget System zusammenschrauben. In einem letzen Fazit Video gehen sie auch auch viele der hier gestellten Fragen ein (u.a." Wie ist das mit der Korrision der Kabel?" und "Schaffen das die Lüfter überhaupt?" (Ja tuen sie und das sogar besser denn je, da das Öl quasi als permanente Schmiere fungiert.)

Pudget Systems wollte die Öl-PCs auch an den Massenmarkt ausliefern. Kurz vor der Serienproduktione bekamen sie aber Probleme mit iwelchen Patenten (mehr dazu in den Videos). LinusTechTips verloßt grade eine Handvoll von den wenigen Prototypen von PudgetSystems auf ihrem Kanal. Falls jdm Lust hat 


Euch viel Erfolg bei eurem Projekt! Sehr coole Bilder..schaut doch alles super vielversprechend aus!
LG
Der Tisch


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE 20.12.2014: neuer CPU-Kühler eingetroffen]*

Bei den Temperaturen hätte ich mir mehr erwartet.
Wär vielleicht mehr drinnen gewesen wenn das kalte Öl halbwegs den Turmkühler treffen würde.
Der Deckel hat aber auch keine Dichtung oder? Das Netzteil liegt ja auch offen im Bad.
Ob da sich das warme Öl nicht über die Zeit im Zimmer verteilt?

CPU+GPU Load:
CPU:88°C!!!
GPU: 56°C
Öl: 48,5°C


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE 20.12.2014: neuer CPU-Kühler eingetroffen]*

Die haben da einen 5960X mit 1,4 Volt oder was weiß ich drinnen, kein Wunder^^


----------



## Offset (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE 20.12.2014: neuer CPU-Kühler eingetroffen]*

Die Spannungswandler temps dürften aber in Öl deutlich niedriger sein als bei Luftkühlung. Vor allem die der Cpu kommen bei der Kühlung öfters zu kurz.


----------



## seba0112 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE 20.12.2014: neuer CPU-Kühler eingetroffen]*

 jetzt nur noch Fritten rein


----------



## Pstif (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE 20.12.2014: neuer CPU-Kühler eingetroffen]*

Hallo Leute

Da heute das Jahr zu Ende geht, werden wir hier berichten wie weit es mit unseren Pc steht.

Heute wurde der zweite Kreislauf fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit Februar 2014 läuft der erste Pc unter Öl. Jedoch sind uns die Cpu Tempraturen noch zu hoch. Der neue Cpu Kühler wurde getestet, aber die Tempraturen wurden schlechter. Wir werden morgen oder übermorgen diesbezüglich noch weitere Tests machen, um sie zu senken.

Was jetzt noch fehlt:

-der erste Kreislauf wird umgebaut, da noch zwei Radiatoren dazukomen und die Pumpe muss besser gedämpft werden
-Leds müssen überarbeitet werden
-Prozessorkühler wird wieder gegen den Phanteks gewechselt
-Grafikkarten abmontiert um Wärmeleitpaste zu kontrollieren und eventuellen Hardmod
-zweiten Kreislauf aufbauen, Lüfter montieren und einzulassen.

Wer noch Fragen oder Ideen zur Verbesserung hatt, kann gerne ein Feedback hierlassen.

Hier nochmal der Link zum Facebook Album ([Projekt] Ã–lgekÃ¼hlter / Oilcooled High-End PC | Facebook) dort sind alle Fotos des Pc's. Wir würden uns auf ein Like freuen

Guten Rutsch euch allen ins neue Jahr
von Fabian und Stefan

Ps: heint geats ober volle auf


----------



## fushigi01 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [JAHRESABSCHLUSSUPDATE 2014 :D]*

Fleißig fleißig, ich beobachte euer Projekt seit Anfang an!


----------



## Pstif (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [JAHRESABSCHLUSSUPDATE 2014 :D]*

Hallo Leute

Heute geht es weiter auf den Fotos müsste man erkennen was ich tun werde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf diesen Foto will ich zeigen das ca 0.5 mm Luft ist sieht auf dem Foto nach weniger aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [JAHRESABSCHLUSSUPDATE 2014 :D]*

Soso, Schleifen willst du den Zeitgenossen also... Hab ich auch mal vor, bzw zuerst köpfen. Viel Spaß, ist ne Scheißarbeit


----------



## Pstif (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [JAHRESABSCHLUSSUPDATE 2014 :D]*

Köpfen wollte ich ihn auch mal. Hab mich aber dagegen entschieden.


----------



## ebastler (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [JAHRESABSCHLUSSUPDATE 2014 :D]*

Ich muss... Bei 1.2V schießt meine schon auf 90° in Prime. Prolimatech Super Mega mit einem Noctua NF-F12 @1500rpm drauf.
Lustigerweise ist zwischen 1500rpm und voll passiv kaum n Unterschied. Das zeigt bereits deutlich, wo das Problem liegt...


----------



## Offset (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [JAHRESABSCHLUSSUPDATE 2014 :D]*



Pstif schrieb:


> Köpfen wollte ich ihn auch mal. Hab mich aber dagegen entschieden.


Das ist auch gut so, deine Cpu ist verlötet. Die zu köpfen bringt nichts und ist auch kaum möglich.


----------



## Pstif (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [JAHRESABSCHLUSSUPDATE 2014 :D]*

Jap wusste ich, möglich ist es trotzdem


----------



## ebastler (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [JAHRESABSCHLUSSUPDATE 2014 :D]*

Ach, ihr habt 4930K? Hatte 4790K im Kopf, tut mir Leid! Falsch erinnert...
da ist klar, dass ihr das Köpfen lieber sein lasst 

Wie hättest du den Chip denn köpfen wollen? Ablöten?


----------



## Pstif (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [JAHRESABSCHLUSSUPDATE 2014 :D]*

Zuerst den Haedspreader abschneiden, dann ihn durch Rasierklingen unter Belastung bringen und dan mit einen Bunsenbrenner erwärmen bis er abspringt. Das größere Problem folgt danach. Mann muss den Die säubern, dies hätte ich mit einer Rasieklinge und danach vl noch eine leichte polietur. Die Cpu würde danach logischerweise ohne IHS verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halbe Stunde schleifen


----------



## bigdaniel (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [JAHRESABSCHLUSSUPDATE 2014 :D]*

Und das Ganze für ein paar wenige Grad


----------



## fabianiosodon (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [JAHRESABSCHLUSSUPDATE 2014 :D]*

Hallo Leute!!

Heute ist ein richtig schöner Tag, denn wir haben den ersten erfolgreichen Voltmod bei einer Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce X3 Rev. 2 gemacht 
Was sagt ihr dazu??^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wechseln der original Wärmeleitpaste auf Flüssigmetall hat einiges bei den Temps geändert!!
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Empfehlungen für ein gutes Multimeter?


----------



## ebastler (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Erfolgreicher GraKa VoltMOD]*

Wie ist denn das Budget? ^^
Ich habe mir vor einer Weile ein Fluke 177 zweiter Hand geholt, das Ding ist echt Hammer.


----------



## stolle80 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Erfolgreicher GraKa VoltMOD]*

Ich frage mich ob es überhaupt möglich ist die komplette Hardware in einen Becken mit Flüssigkeit ( möglichst klar ) zu versenken??


----------



## Pstif (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Erfolgreicher GraKa VoltMOD]*

Hallo
Ich dachte an maximal 150€ für ein Multimeter. Ich habe mich informiert und bin zu diesem gekommen PEAKTECH 3360: PeakTech 3360 - Digital-Multimeter bei reichelt elektronik
was sagt ihr dazu? Oder gibt es in diesen preisrahmen etwas besseres?

Dann noch eine Frage. Da wir die Grafikkarte durchgemessen haben wir herrausgefunden das vom Pcie Stecker ein Minuspol nicht angeschlossen ist. Soll das ein schlechter Scherz sein oder ist das normal?

Dann noch eine Frage warum werden bei dem Spannungswandler alles kleine Kondensatoren verwendet anstatt eines Großen? Nur wegen dem Platz oder?

Die frage kamm mir da ich mir dachte man könnte die Kapazität durch zusätzliche Kondensatoren vergrößern und so eine stabilere Spannung zu haben.

Stefan


----------



## DOcean (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Erfolgreicher GraKa VoltMOD]*

Richtig gute Multimeter kommen von Fluke, ist teuer sind aber auch gut...
Ob die das verlinkte reicht kommt drauf an was du machen willst, und dann guckst du ins Datenblatt...

wegen dem Minuspol, die hat da paar mehr davon, das macht nicht unbedingt was aus

wegen den Kondensatoren, so einfach ist das leider nicht immer, grundsätzlich hilft viel C aber halt nicht immer...


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Erfolgreicher GraKa VoltMOD]*

Ich würde bei dem Busget eher ein Fluke zweiter Hand erwerben...
Habe um 140€ ein Fluke 177, wie neu, von ebay, und das war noch eher eines der teureren Angebote.
Bei Fluke ist man sich halt zu 100% sicher, was man hat - die Teile sind unzerstörbar und qualitativ hervorragend.
Aber Achtung, dass du kein FTIKE statt FLUKE kaufst 

EDIT:
FTIKE != FLUKE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Erfolgreicher GraKa VoltMOD]*



Pstif schrieb:


> Dann noch eine Frage. Da wir die Grafikkarte durchgemessen haben wir herrausgefunden das vom Pcie Stecker ein Minuspol nicht angeschlossen ist. Soll das ein schlechter Scherz sein oder ist das normal?



An einem 6-Pin-Stecker? Da gibt es komischerweise tatsächlich eine Spezifikation, bei der nur fünf Adern genutzt werden. Die Netzteilhersteller verbauen halt einfach trotzdem 6 bzw. müssen das, damit ein 6+2 Stecker tatsächlich mit 8 läuft. Aber z.B. Molex auf 6 Pin Adapter kommen öfters mit 5 Kontakten daher.


----------



## fabianiosodon (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Erfolgreicher GraKa VoltMOD]*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An einem 6-Pin-Stecker? Da gibt es komischerweise tatsächlich eine Spezifikation, bei der nur fünf Adern genutzt werden. Die Netzteilhersteller verbauen halt einfach trotzdem 6 bzw. müssen das, damit ein 6+2 Stecker tatsächlich mit 8 läuft. Aber z.B. Molex auf 6 Pin Adapter kommen öfters mit 5 Kontakten daher.



also wir haben jetzt nochmal bei den grakas nachgemessen und festgestellt dass sogar 2 minuspole nicht angeschlossen sind...  da hätten sie genau so 2 mal einen 6pin stecker drauf machen können!! falls jemand lust hätte könntet ihr mal bei euren grakas nachmessen um zu schauen ob bei euch das gleiche rauskommt


----------



## DOcean (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Erfolgreicher GraKa VoltMOD]*

OK ich dachte jetzt an dem PCI Slot fehlt einer....

Wenn am 6/8 Pin was nicht passt ist schon nicht so schön, habt ihr gleich viele + wie - ? Wenn ja ist das gerade so OK...


----------



## Pstif (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Erfolgreicher GraKa VoltMOD]*

*Update:*

So das Projekt ist in letzter Zeit weitergegangen, nur haben wir keine Updates gemacht.

 Als erstens ist die CPU fertig, sie wurde plan geschliffen und poliert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiters wurden für mein Pc neue Kühlerhalterungen angefertigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Und an allen vier Grafikkarten haben wir jetzt einen erfolgreichen Voltmod gemacht. Leider ist uns an einer Grafikkarte die Leiterplatine ausgebrochen und durch die Reparatur hatt sich alles um zwei Tage verzögert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabel wurden auch schon schön verlegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Der Voltmod hatt auch etwas gebracht, hier der erste Test unter Luft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal der Link zum Teaser Trailer für die PCGH Community:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFB5ivUSCFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fabianiosodon (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Erfolgreicher GraKa VoltMOD]*



DOcean schrieb:


> OK ich dachte jetzt an dem PCI Slot fehlt einer....
> 
> Wenn am 6/8 Pin was nicht passt ist schon nicht so schön, habt ihr gleich viele + wie - ? Wenn ja ist das gerade so OK...



nein da ist hoffentlich alles in ordnung^^ also wir haben 3x minus und 3x plus... normalerweise sind 5x minus und 3x plus bei einem 8pin! nja is ja jetzt egal, da es auf die leistung keinen einfluss hat


----------



## Abductee (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Teaser Trailer im ersten Post und vieles mehr]*

Die Dezibelmessung mit dem Smartphone würd ich rausnehmen.
Unkalibriert sind die Messergebnisse maximal für eine grobe Orientierung anwendbar.


----------



## fabianiosodon (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Teaser Trailer im ersten Post und vieles mehr]*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Dezibelmessung mit dem Smartphone würd ich rausnehmen.
> Unkalibriert sind die Messergebnisse maximal für eine grobe Orientierung anwendbar.



der teaser trailer hat auch nur den sinn euch einen kleinen einblick in das endresultat zu geben... diese messung war nur zur groben orientierung  die finalen messungen werden dann natürlich mit einem kalibrierten messgerät gemacht, also keine sorge


----------



## Pstif (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Teaser Trailer im ersten Post und vieles mehr]*

Update:

Der erste Kreislauf ist fast fertig umgebaut morgen werden wir die Anschlüsse verlöten und dan wird der erste Kreislauf fertig sein. Aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wortakrobat (1. März 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Teaser Trailer im ersten Post und vieles mehr]*

Schöner Thread, schöne Auführung.... auf das Endergebnis bin ich gespannt....


----------



## fabianiosodon (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Teaser Trailer im ersten Post und vieles mehr]*

Hey Leute!!

Tut uns sehr leid dass so lange kein Update mehr gekommen ist :/ 

Natürlich gehts beim Projekt weiter, jedoch haben wir aus Arbeitsgründen keine Zeit gefunden unseren Thread zu aktualisieren. Hoffentlich ist mit der Zeit bei euch das Interesse an unserem Vorhaben nicht verschwunden^^

Dieses Wochenende werden wir wieder ein großes Update machen... dann gibs auch wieder was für die Augen 

Bis dahin euch noch ne schöne Woche 

Grüße Fabian & Stefan


----------



## the_leon (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Teaser Trailer im ersten Post und vieles mehr]*

Schön, das noch was passiert


----------



## Offset (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Teaser Trailer im ersten Post und vieles mehr]*

Was ein Zufall, ich wollte grade fragen ob hier noch was geht .


----------



## Softy (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Teaser Trailer im ersten Post und vieles mehr]*

Ich verfolge das Projekt auch schon von Beginn an (mit anfänglicher Skepsis ). Bin schon sehr auf Euer neues Update gespannt


----------



## b5xen (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Teaser Trailer im ersten Post und vieles mehr]*

Geniales Projekt, würde mich sehr dafür interessieren, wie es weiter geht!


----------



## fabianiosodon (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Teaser Trailer im ersten Post und vieles mehr]*

Solbei 

Wie versprochen gibts heute (nach langer Zeit wieder^^) mal ein UPDATE 

Nachdem wir den 2ten Kreislauf fertig aufgebaut hatten, haben wir begonnen, unsere Messinganschlüsse zu verlöten.
Anfangs hatten wir diese nur mit Silikon abgedichtet. Jedoch war uns das zu unsicher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach wurden beide PC's nochmal zerlegt, gereinigt und anschließend wieder zusammengebaut.
Auch die Kabel des VoltMOD's wurden verlegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuletzt haben wir das Aquarium mit dem neuen Anschluss wieder in den Kreislauf eingebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da das Projekt so langsam auf die Zielgerade kommt, sind und werden die Updates dementsprechend etwas magerer ausfallen^^


----------



## fabianiosodon (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Sponsorpaket von Aquatuning]*

Hey Leute!!

Heute gibs wieder was für die Augen 
Gestern war ein "kleines" Paket von unserem Sponsor *Aquatuning* in der Post 
Jedoch werden wir euch noch nicht verraten, um was genau es sich handelt. Deshalb gibs als Vorgeschmack drei "Teaser-Fotos" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Infos zum Inhalt kommen im Laufe der nächsten Tage!! 

Also bleibt dran


----------



## the_leon (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Paket von Aquatuning gekommen]*

Ja toll


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Paket von Aquatuning gekommen]*

ich bin gespant 
hab den thread hir vol aus den augen verloren gehabt xD... erstma aufn neuesten stand bringen


----------



## fabianiosodon (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Paket von Aquatuning gekommen]*

Hier nochmal ein kleines Schnell-Update 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabianiosodon (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Paket von Aquatuning gekommen]*

Hey Leute!!

Sry wir haben das Update zum Aquatuning-Paket total verschwitzt.... jedenfalls hier ist es (endlich) 

Wie schon angsprochen, haben wir von unserem Sponsor *Aquatuning* ein Paket bekommen. In diesem befanden sich sage und schreibe 33 Lüfter der Marke Phobya   zudem noch 7 Splitter von 3Pin auf 5x 3Pin von ModMyToys 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch waren noch einige Aufkleber und 2 Aquatuning Plakate im Paket. 
Nochmals ein großes Dankeschön an Aquatuning und auch unserem dortigen Ansprechpartner Andreas Klassen. 

Bei 2 der 7 Radiatorenhalterungen haben wir die Lüfter bereits fertig montiert. Da wir unser System so geräuscharm wie möglich betreiben wollen, haben wir die Lüfter mit Entkopplern montiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald es dann nicht mehr so heiß ist, werden wir die restlichen Lüfter montieren und dann den Kreislauf wieder aufbauen  Dann kommen natürlich wieder Updates... versprochen 

Bis dahin Greez von

Fabian & Stefan


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Paket von Aquatuning gekommen... die Lüfter sind da]*

Bei 2 der 7


----------



## fabianiosodon (8. November 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Paket von Aquatuning gekommen... die Lüfter sind da]*

Hey hallo Leute!!

Das letzte Update ist jetzt schon eine ganze weile her... 
Da Stefan seit Oktober in Graz studiert, schauts zeitlich etwas knapp aus bei unserem Projekt. 

Alle 33 Lüfter sind auf den 7 Radiatorhalterungen verbaut und angeschlossen worden.
Jedenfalls ist der Aufbau fertig und die Tests sind mitlerweile auch fast abgeschlossen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn alles so planmäßig weiter verläuft, dann sollten wir bis Weihnachten/Neujahr unsere Systeme komplett aufgebaut und angeschlossen haben 
Also bleibt dran und wenn noch jemand Fragen hat, dann nur keine Scheu 

Greez Fabian & Stefan


----------



## mrairworthy (8. November 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [Update: Lüfter montiert, Aufbau komplett - die Tests laufen]*

Wann fangt ihr "von vorne" mit aktueller Hardware an? [emoji16]


----------



## Abductee (8. November 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [Update: Lüfter montiert, Aufbau komplett - die Tests laufen]*

Was wiegt denn der Tisch?


----------



## fabianiosodon (9. November 2015)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [Update: Lüfter montiert, Aufbau komplett - die Tests laufen]*

@ mrairworthy: ich denk mal sobald wir mehr zeit haben und es sich auch auszahlt die hardware aufzurüsten 
@ Abductee: keine ahnung  wäre mal interessnat zu wissen


----------



## Pleusch (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [UPDATE: Paket von Aquatuning gekommen... die Lüfter sind da]*

Wie sind denn jetzt die Ergebnisse?


----------



## ferdi1982 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [Update: Lüfter montiert, Aufbau komplett - die Tests laufen]*

Hallo Fabian,

hab den Thread ebenfalls aus den Augen verloren aber erzähl mal, wie läuft das System den so? Alles stabil? Wie verhält sich das Oel?


----------



## fabianiosodon (12. März 2016)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [Update: Lüfter montiert, Aufbau komplett - die Tests laufen]*

Hallo alle miteinander! 

tut uns leit, dass jetzt so lange kein Update mehr gekommen ist... Die Tests haben sich ziemlich in die Länge gezogen, da es bei uns zur Zeit etwas stressig zugeht! Da wir auch seit geraumer Zeit echt schwere Probleme mit dem Festnetzinternet haben hat auch das den Zeitplan durcheinander gebracht... 

Jedenfalls sind die Tests alle abgeschlossen und wir sind mit den Ergebnissen (bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten) sehr zufrieden  Das ganze System läuft einwandfrei! Auch die Vermutung vieler, dass das Öl mit der Zeit anfängt zu riechen, haben wir widerlegt. 

Sobald die Ergebnisse fertig zusammengetragen sind und das Internet wieder läuft, werden sie natürlich veröffentlicht  Da die italienische Telekom nicht gerade bekannt ist, dass sie schnell arbeitet, weis ich nicht, bis wann wir sie hochladen können^^

Falls noch jemand Fragen hat, dann nur raus damit 

Noch ein schönes Wochenende wünschen euch
Fabian & Stefan


----------



## fabianiosodon (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC [Update: 12.03.2016]*

Heey Leute!

Wie vielleicht viele von euch bereits gesehen haben, gibt es in der derzeitigen PCGH Ausgabe ein Artikel über unser Projekt  Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb wir unsere Ergebnisse und Fotos bis jetzt noch nicht im Forum veröffentlicht haben, da wir diese exklusiv der PCGH Redaktion für den Artikel versprochen haben. Wir hoffen ihr seit uns nicht böse... es sollte eine Überraschung werden^^ Natürlich werden wir dann auch alles nochmal hier im Forum posten  Hoffentlich gefällt euch der Artikel^^

Einfach hier schreiben wenn es noch Fragen zu den Ergebnissen gibt 

Greez Fabian


----------



## the_leon (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Habs schon gesehen im Heftchen


----------



## BanBu (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

So, habe mir jetzt alles durchgelesen und auch viele Informationen zu meinem zukünftigen Öl PC sammeln können 
Warte schon gespannt auf die neuen Update's


----------



## BanBu (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Zwei fragen hätte ich noch, wenn dann alles im ÖL drin ist, ist es danach noch möglich weitere Hardware einzufügen bzw zu tauschen? 
Ist es wirklich möglich das komplette Mainboard mit PastiDip zu besprühen ohne Probleme und es iwann wieder abzuziehen? Oo


----------



## fabianiosodon (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



BanBu schrieb:


> Zwei fragen hätte ich noch, wenn dann alles im ÖL drin ist, ist es danach noch möglich weitere Hardware einzufügen bzw zu tauschen?
> Ist es wirklich möglich das komplette Mainboard mit PastiDip zu besprühen ohne Probleme und es iwann wieder abzuziehen? Oo



natürlich ist es möglich etwas zu tauschen. zuerst lässt man das öl im aquarium ab und nach ca. 1-2 tagen abtropfen kann man normal am pc arbeiten 
da wir das nicht gemacht haben weiss ich das nicht^^ wir haben lediglich das io-panel mit plastidip nochmals abgedichtet


----------



## big-maec (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

Hi,
hast du dir auch das Shell Ondina Oil 68 mal angeschaut. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit müsste auch sehr gut sein.


----------



## fabianiosodon (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*



big-maec schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du dir auch das Shell Ondina Oil 68 mal angeschaut. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit müsste auch sehr gut sein.


hey,
nein wir sind gleich zu beginn zur firma nils und haben uns dort das öl besorgt


----------



## Steckdosenleiste (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC*

geniales Projekt!


----------



## fabianiosodon (16. März 2017)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC **UPDATE** Endlich... die finalen Fotos im ersten Post*

yeeeeaaah..... die finalen Fotos sind da


----------



## Obliterator (16. März 2017)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC **UPDATE** Endlich... die finalen Fotos sind da :D [im ersten Post]*

Echt ein geniales Projekt! Wenn ich groß bin möchte ich so etwas auch mal bauen .

Daher drei kurze Fragen:
Was haltet ihr davon Handelsübliche Wasserkühlblöcke, Radiatoren und Pumpen zu benutzen? Die Hardware wäre dann immer noch komplett in Öl getaucht wie bei euch. Davon verspreche ich mir nur eine höhere Durchflussgeschwindigkeit an den Computerteilen ohne so eine große Pumpe.

Wie dickflüssig ist euer Öl? Würde die Wasserkühlblockmethode mit einer normalen Wasserkühlungspumpe funktionieren?

Wie hat sich das Öl verfärbt? (Wurde weiches Plastik vom Öl zersetzt / Aufkleber aufgelöst)


Das würde mir viel weiterhelfen ich habe bis jetzt immer nur Luftgekühlte Hardware in Öl gesehen.


----------



## fabianiosodon (16. März 2017)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC **UPDATE** Endlich... die finalen Fotos sind da :D [im ersten Post]*



Obliterator schrieb:


> Echt ein geniales Projekt! Wenn ich groß bin möchte ich so etwas auch mal bauen .
> 
> Daher drei kurze Fragen:
> Was haltet ihr davon Handelsübliche Wasserkühlblöcke, Radiatoren und Pumpen zu benutzen? Die Hardware wäre dann immer noch komplett in Öl getaucht wie bei euch. Davon verspreche ich mir nur eine höhere Durchflussgeschwindigkeit an den Computerteilen ohne so eine große Pumpe.
> ...



1. wie meinst du handelsübliche wasserkühlblöcke? dann statt wasser öl einfüllen oder wie?

2. unser öl ist fasst so dünnflüssig wie wasser. da ich noch nie eine wasserkühlungspumpe in den händen hatte kann ich dir leider nicht sagen... bei unserem system (4 radiatoren) ist diese pumpe schon ehor grenzwertig

3. das öl entzieht dem kunststoff die weichmacher... wir glauben dass es dadurch leicht goldig geworden ist. sieht aber optisch besser aus  plastik wird nicht zersetzt und aufkleber bleiben da wo sie waren 
was aber zu sagen ist, ist dass man die ori wärmeleitpaste durch flüssigmetall wechseln sollte.

ich denke es macht auch eine kleinere pumpe, da 2 radiatoren vollkommen ausreichen!


----------



## Leob12 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC **UPDATE** Endlich... die finalen Fotos sind da :D [im ersten Post]*

Sieht sehr edel aus 
Wie schwer ist das Teil ca? Dass es nicht der PC für LAN-Partys ist, ist mir klar^^


----------



## fabianiosodon (16. März 2017)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC **UPDATE** Endlich... die finalen Fotos sind da :D [im ersten Post]*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr edel aus
> Wie schwer ist das Teil ca? Dass es nicht der PC für LAN-Partys ist, ist mir klar^^



dass kann ich dir leider nicht sagen^^ also im aquarium sind ca. 35l öl... mit pc und allem werdens um die 60 kg sein? hab wirklich keine ahnung haha


----------



## Obliterator (17. März 2017)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC **UPDATE** Endlich... die finalen Fotos sind da :D [im ersten Post]*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.



fabianiosodon schrieb:


> 1. wie meinst du handelsübliche wasserkühlblöcke? dann statt wasser öl einfüllen oder wie?



http://i.imgur.com/teNSCa5.png
http://i.imgur.com/zWgpAZH.png

Stell dir vor die Computerteile und die Pumpe würden sich in einem Aquarium gefüllt mit Öl befinden. Das ganze Aquarium ist der der Ausgleichsbehälter. Das Öl wird von der Pumpe aus dem Aquarium angesaugt und durch die Rohre zu den Komponenten geführt. Danach fließt das Öl in die Radiatoren. Von dort aus wird es dann in das Aquarium gesaugt.

Es ist wie bei euch nur das die Pumpe im Öl ist und das Öl nicht von den Ventilatoren auf die heißen Flächen befördert wird sondern die Pumpe das Öl direkt durch die Kühlblöcke schickt und dann in das Aquarium.


----------



## fabianiosodon (17. März 2017)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC **UPDATE** Endlich... die finalen Fotos sind da :D [im ersten Post]*



Obliterator schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaah oke ich verstehe... 
also öl leitet nicht wirklich gut wärme ab, da hätte ich sorgen dass das öl zu schnell durch die kühlkörper läuft und die abwärme der komponenten nicht schnell genug aufnimmt. aber es wäre mal ein versuch wert  vielleicht gehts besser als gedacht
die pumpe sollte halt stark genug sein, da das öl dann doch eine weite strecke macht und das durch einen kleinen querschnitt. das darf man nicht unterschätzen


----------



## Obliterator (17. März 2017)

*AW: Ölgekühlter High-End PC **UPDATE** Endlich... die finalen Fotos sind da :D [im ersten Post]*

Danke für die Tipps. Eines Tages werden ein Kumpel und ich das mal in Angriff nehmen. Spätestens wenn Star Citizen vor der Tür steht


----------

